# Boston Marathon Explosions



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2013)

In the last few minutes there are reports of multiple explosions towards the Finish Line of today's Boston Marathon.  The scenes look horrific.  Terrible, terrible news.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, horrific stuff.  Looks like multiple injuries.

I used to volunteer at the finish line medical tent or along the route, but could not this year due to my leg fx.

Details are coming in. Horrific, absolutey chilling.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2013)

This is so upsetting but I feel incredibly lucky right now.  Our daughter was at the Finish Line to cheer on a very good friend.  They connected as Lyndsay finished and were searching the area for Lyndsay's family, took a few minutes in the confusion of the explosions but they found them and are now walking towards South Boston to get away from the route.  Trains are not running, cabs are scarce, hotels in the area have been put in lock-down.  Unconfirmed reports that the two initial bombs were in trash cans and they're searching for more.  Just heard all runners have been removed from the course - usually they're crossing the line all through the afternoon and into the evening.

Awful, awful ...


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 15, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> This is so upsetting but I feel incredibly lucky right now.  Our daughter was at the Finish Line to cheer on a very good friend.  They connected as Lyndsay finished and were searching the area for Lyndsay's family, took a few minutes in the confusion of the explosions but they found them and are now walking towards South Boston to get away from the route.  Trains are not running, cabs are scarce, hotels in the area have been put in lock-down.  Unconfirmed reports that the two initial bombs were in trash cans and they're searching for more.  Just heard all runners have been removed from the course - usually they're crossing the line all through the afternoon and into the evening.
> 
> Awful, awful ...



I'm so glad your daughter is ok!


----------



## cyntravel (Apr 15, 2013)

*Boston*

So glad to her your daughter and friends are ok.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 15, 2013)

*SIL and Brother are okay*

My sister in law and brother are okay.  My SIL ran the marathon today.  My brother is a spectator.  The last hour and a half was really bad (for us).  We didn't know if she was okay.  We were able to track her up to the 40K marker.  

For those of you who aren't runnners, racers wear chips on their shoes and you can follow their real time progress on the computer.

Any way I kept doing my math, knowing what time she started, her splits, and when the bomb went off.  I was trying to stay calm but my calculations kept putting her at the finish line at the time of the bombing.  Turns out she was just 2k away from the bombing.  I told myself, she is a doctor, she's probably helping out.

She's is okay.  She was able to borrow a phone and text my brother.  They still haven't been able to locate each other.  My heart really goes out to everyone there and their love ones.


----------



## persia (Apr 15, 2013)

We're in Newton and were enjoying the holiday (Patriots' Day) when we got a call from friends in New Zealand who wanted to know if we were ok, so we learned about an explosion six miles from our house from a friend in New Zealand.

We've only got five years in boston before retirement takes us back to Oz, we just want to survive....


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

persia said:


> We're in Newton and were enjoying the holiday (Patriots' Day) when we got a call from friends in New Zealand who wanted to know if we were ok, so we learned about an explosion six miles from our house from a friend in New Zealand.
> 
> We've only got five years in boston before retirement takes us back to Oz, we just want to survive....



  Survive what ?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Im reading tweets that say about 60 people injured. Here is the live cam at the finish line. What Happened ?

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013-boston-marathon-finish-line/


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

easyrider said:


> Im reading tweets that say about 60 people injured. Here is the live cam at the finish line. What Happened ?
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013-boston-marathon-finish-line/



  That's the million dollar question. Lots of reports. The Boston bomb squad and FBI are all over the scene now.  DOJ is on now.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 15, 2013)

There was a 3rd explosion at the JFK library. This is just awful. My heart goes out to all those affected.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Unconfirmed reports are that there were two bombs in trashcans behind the barriers nearby the Finish Line with explosions about 15-seconds apart.  CNN just said that a third "incident" happened about a half-hour ago at the JFK Library in Boston which is about 3 miles away, nowhere near the marathon route.  

So horrible.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am in Cambridge right now and had planned to mail my taxes at the Fort Point Channel/South Station post office not too far from the Custom House.

Think I'll e-file them or mail tomorrow as I'm getting a refund (due to all the out-of-pocket medical expenses despite having excellent insurance).



The Marathon has always been a world-class event and still is, however, it now has its tragedy.

I remember taking Ireland's Call and his family out to the JFK Library a few years ago.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cell phone service is suspended in Boston per the Cambridge P.D. The FAA is restricting flights and there'll be no Bruins' game at the Boston Garden tonight.


Seems as if my beloved city is under siege at the moment.



http://www.breakingnews.com/item/ah...-restrictions-will-not-affect-logan-airport-c


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Eileen's on Comm Ave still trying to make her way walking to her home in Southie, down to 33% battery and no calling ability on her cell phone.  This is one of the times I'm grateful that I learned how to text and upgraded to a good cell phone, both because it's keeping us somewhat in touch but also because she's beginning to panic a bit with the JFK Library news - her home is between the Finish Line and Library.  Scary.

Don's in his office nearby the Boston Garden and is expecting to be there very late filing tax returns for clients.  I wish they would announce an emergency extension to the tax deadline so that he could get out of the city and come home.  Or, even better, meet up with her.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Eileen's on Comm Ave still trying to make her way walking to her home in Southie, down to 33% battery and no calling ability on her cell phone.  This is one of the times I'm grateful that I learned how to text and upgraded to a good cell phone, both because it's keeping us somewhat in touch but also because she's beginning to panic a bit with the JFK Library news - her home is between the Finish Line and Library.  Scary.
> 
> Don's in his office nearby the Boston Garden and is expecting to be there very late filing tax returns for clients.  I wish they would announce an emergency extension to the tax deadline so that he could get out of the city and come home.





 Sue, I'm still in Cambridge. Would you like me to pick your daughter up and drive her home ? I'm from Southie (live in Weston and work in Cambridge ) and could find her.  Please let me know.
B


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Sue, I'm still in Cambridge. Would you like me to pick your daughter up and drive her home ? I'm from Southie (live in Weston and work in Cambridge ) and could find her.  Please let me know.
> B



OMG, now I'm crying.  TUG is an incredible community.  Sending a PM ...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> OMG, now I'm crying.  TUG is an incredible community.  Sending a PM ...



  We are Massachusetts people and Tuggers. A good combo.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just tried my cell phone and no service. I am right across the river, near MIT at a mega-Pharma.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 15, 2013)

Authorities have apparently found 2 more unexploded devices and have defused them. They WILL find and punish the responsible group or parties. The Nation's- no, the World's collective hearts are with the injured and their families.

I just heard that the entire center of Boston will be shut down and cordoned off for the rest of tonight and probably tomorrow or longer to be examined as a crime scene.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

President Obama will address the nation at 6:10 pm.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Authorities have apparently found 2 more unexploded devices and have defused them. They WILL find and punish the responsible group or parties. The Nation's- no, the World's collective hearts are with the injured and their families.
> 
> I just heard that the entire center of Boston will be shut down and cordoned off for the rest of tonight and probably tomorrow or longer to be examined as a crime scene.
> 
> Jim



  Thanks for the update. Hard to get info. I am going down to the break area and watch the news with the scientists (MIT post-docs )who just got the TV in.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope they get him (or her) soon.

My prediction is that this is home grown, not terrorist related, sorta like Timmothy McViegh


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 15, 2013)

This is why I believe in God because there are some real evil people among us. I pray for the victims.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 15, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> I hope they get him (or her) soon.
> 
> My prediction is that this is home grown, not terrorist related, sorta like Timmothy McViegh



I agree with your assesment 100% .


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 15, 2013)

FYI, rumors abound now.
- The JFK fire was found not related to the explosions.
- Two bombs that did not detonate were located and immobilized.
- Spectators in the area dropped their bags when the bombs went off, Boston PD is making sure they are all safe.
- Cellphone service was NOT shut down, they were simply overloaded. The same thing happened after the attacks on 09/11/01, the networks were jammed.
- As of now (7:36pm EST), no one has been arrested. The NY TImes - a tabloid - lied and said a Saudi Arabian did it, but all the other networks have not corraborated it.

TS


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sue,
  Has Eileen made it home ?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> I agree with your assesment 100% .



I wish I shared your "optimism" but I tilt the other way.  Home-grown terrorists - of either wing - tend toward targets with specific significance.  McVeigh went for government buildings.  The Unibomber for high-tech targets.  ELF targeted genetic engineering and other sites they perceived to be an affront. In contrast, outside seditionists pick targets with a goal of maximizing general mayhem.  Kill, maim and injure as many people as possible. 

This looks to me more like general mayhem than targeted attack.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Sue,
> Has Eileen made it home ?



She has, thankfully, as of about an hour ago.  I told her to tell her roommates that she needs to be babysat.  

Don's also home which is good; he's been texting his staff to try to keep track of who's still in the office and expects them all to be out of there within the next couple hours.

******
I have to say, having this forum available today was a godsend and Beags' offer was one of the most generous that's ever been extended to me.  It's overwhelming.  She and I and Eileen tried to coordinate things but between the severely limited cell phone coverage and the streets being cordoned off to traffic, Eileen wasn't able to take advantage of Beags' generosity.  It doesn't matter - it's the thought that counts and the thought went above and beyond (which is why I'm posting this here instead of keeping it to PM's.)  I'll never forget it, and neither will Eileen.

What Eileen saw and has told me is horrific.  I think it will take her some time to process.  Thankfully, selfishly, I'm glad she has her upcoming wedding to focus on for the time being.

Our hearts are especially broken for Lyndsay who trained so hard despite her own medical issues to run this as a charity fundraiser.  If you remember she is the same college roommate of Eileen's who trained with such difficulty to run the New York marathon which was cancelled after Hurricane Sandy.  She's a good, nice girl and we're so sorry that her marathon experiences weren't what she was hoping.  When we saw her on Saturday her joy was contagious.  God bless her.  (And I have to apologize to her because back when I wrote about her NY marathon experience, I mistakenly referred to her as their other college roommate, Chelsea.  Doh!)

So ... after all those words, thank you so much for being here today with me.   It was a difficult day made better by this forum.  {{{TUG}}}


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 15, 2013)

Susan,
Thanks for sharing your experiences today. I am touched by Beaglemom's offer of assistance to your daughter. There are so many great, wonderful people in this world. It makes it hard to comprehend the evil that exists among us. 
Best wishes to your family, friends and others in Boston. We are praying for the victims and their loved ones. I'm so sorry your daughter & her friend were caught in this terrible tragedy. 
Stay safe!


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Both SIL and brother are safe back at their hotel room.  After running 25.5 miles she had to walk around another 3 hours before she was able to find my brother.  People were really kind letting her borrow their cell phones.

SIL was half a mile from the finish line and my brother was only 200 feet from the bomb when it exploded.  They also had to wait to get back into their hotel room as the hotel had been evacuated.

Brother is now hoping to get room service.  That part made me smile because my brother is always thinking about food.


----------



## Janette (Apr 15, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers are with all of you. My daughter's family is with us in Orlando right now. They are from Cape Elizabeth and she would have been cheering on a friend there had they not come here. BeagleMom was wonderful to us when we visited Boston so I know how sincere she was in trying to help. Love rules on TUG!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear they're safe and sound, jehb2, thanks for posting again.

Watching the news it strikes me that the victims number many more than the "official statistics."  Of course the injured and killed, and their families, are suffering far more than anyone else who's been impacted.  But when you consider that there are 25,000 runners and the city hosts them and their families for the event, and that the two explosions were centered at the Finish Line, there are literally thousands of victims who have their own scary stories of being there.  People like your brother and sister-in-law, my daughter and her friends ... the scope is unimaginable.

I hope your brother gets his favorite meal served on a silver platter.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I have to say, having this forum available today was a godsend and Beags' offer was one of the most generous that's ever been extended to me.  It's overwhelming.  She and I and Eileen tried to coordinate things but between the severely limited cell phone coverage and the streets being cordoned off to traffic, Eileen wasn't able to take advantage of Beags' generosity.  It doesn't matter - it's the thought that counts and the thought went above and beyond (which is why I'm posting this here instead of keeping it to PM's.)  I'll never forget it, and neither will Eileen.
> 
> What Eileen saw and has told me is horrific.  I think it will take her some time to process.  Thankfully, selfishly, I'm glad she has her upcoming wedding to focus on for the time being.
> 
> ...


For those of us who are distant this thread also drives home the reality. It's one thing to read about or see videos, but something totally different when you  "see" it directly impacting people you know in real time.

My condolences and prayers for all of you who have been so greatly jarred.  A blessing that there weren't direct victims in our "family", but that's muted by knowing that many others were not so fortunate.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Have to say that Sue's daughter, Eileen, in a sense, became _everyone's_ daughter today. A young woman caught up in events just trying to get home safely in a world gone insane. No cell, no taxis, no public transit and not knowing if there were more bombs.

 I know that Sue would've done it for me or any of us. I have absolutely no doubt.


On a lighter note, Eileen did not have to ride in the Beaglemobile (yes, my vanity plate reads, you guessed it, "Beagle").


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2013)

https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/status/323886829596205056
RT @BostonGlobe BREAKING NEWS: Police will have controlled explosion on 600 block on Boylston Street


https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/status/323886879453892609
RT @BostonGlobe: Officials: There will be a controlled explosion opposite the library within one minute as part of bomb squad activities.

Could these explosions be planed DHS events that went wrong ? The tweets from the police in the areas of the explosions are supposedly before the explosions happened. I can't find an exact timeline.

Then there is the bomb squad was running drills today in Boston.
http://www.naturalnews.com/039926_Boston_marathon_bombing_terrorism.html#ixzz2QZRi6GHw

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/04/15/us/site-of-the-boston-marathon-explosion.html?_r=1& 
Looking at the timeline on the tweets about the explosions it looks really close to what happened.

What I find interesting is all of the equipment needed to help blast victims was in place before the blast because of planned safety drills. The circumstances seem odd as do the tweets before the blast.

Bill


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 16, 2013)

Bill, I think it's in really poor taste that you're posting links to what appear to be conspiracy theorists' sites.  To suggest that a government agency was performing controlled explosions and planned safety drills in the area is simply preposterous.

The area you're talking about was staged 48 hours prior to the event in expectation of hundreds of thousands passing through.  The reason there were so many EMT and other first-responders in the area, and that there was triage/medical equipment immediately available, wasn't because there were "planned drills" in the area.  It was because the two bomb blasts took place in the immediate vicinity of the advanced medical tents that are standard at the Finish Lines of similar events worldwide.  The Boston Marathon comprises more than 25,000 official as well as untold scores of unofficial runners.  It is a Boston institution that has a reputation for excellent organization and is the forerunner for the medical support which is now attendant at every similar event the world over.

There is of course still some confusion over the timeline and details of everything that happened today in the city.  What is known is that there were two explosions spaced about 100 yards and 12-15 seconds apart, nearby to the Boston Marathon Finish Line.  Immediately following runners and spectators were evacuated from the route and the first responders began re-sweeping the whole way.  There was an announcement that a loud noise would be heard and it was - speculation is that a third device was found within the same area and detonated by means of a water cannon.  Officials have been advising all day, still are, that experts are investigating every single item that was left behind - as you can imagine there were 100's of items that folks didn't think twice about when they were fleeing the scene.  What I'm suggesting, to counter your conspiracy theory, is that the tweets you read may have been actual tweets sent in the aftermath of the first two explosions, in an effort by officials to stave off panic when they detonated such items.

This was a tragedy.  Can we please not let discussion about it devolve to politics and craziness until a halfway decent period of time has gone by?  Eeeeesh.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 16, 2013)

easyrider said:


> https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/status/323886829596205056
> RT @BostonGlobe BREAKING NEWS: Police will have controlled explosion on 600 block on Boylston Street
> 
> 
> ...



  Bill,
  What, exactly, are you trying to say here ? I really would like to know as I cannot connect your dots on this one.
  Did you even read the tweets ?
  Do you know that at every BAA Marathon the bomb squad does the exact thing that they did this year ? 
Thank you, B


----------



## tropical1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sue, I am just getting a chance to read this thread. I was sharing your experience with my daughter. We are both happy for you and your daughter that she made it home safely.  
We are thinking of you, Eileen, Beagle, jehb2 and all of Boston.  As someone else said your family's experience made it all so real.
Take care of yourselves.

Susan

Beaglemom's offer also moved me to tears, I'm so glad when I hear about people caring for people.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2013)

easyrider said:


> https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/status/323886829596205056
> RT @BostonGlobe BREAKING NEWS: Police will have controlled explosion on 600 block on Boylston Street
> 
> 
> ...



Bill - try for something plausible.

Such as today was the birthday of Kim Il Sung and this was a "commemorative" strike after all of the saber-rattling of the last couple of months.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2013)

Sue, nothing I posted was in poor taste or from conspiracists websites unless natural news, twitter and the new york times are such. If my post about the twitter links at the Boston Globe is in poor taste so are the conclusions of people posting a connection with "home grown terrorists", which it may have been. How is this remotely "conspiracist" when it is actual tweets. I don't agree that these links are in poor taste and feel you are personally attacking me by saying so. I don't like that. 

To me the timing of the tweets from police and planned drills are odd in comparison to the bomb blast. It seems planned to me because of the timeline and the tweets from authorities conducting drills. I'm not saying the blast was planned by DHS or any law enforcement organization but am saying these groups were tweeting about it prior to the explosion. 

I understand this is a very emotional event and if you can't keep your emotions in check you probably shouldn't be posting about something as terrible as this event. The affected people are in our prayers.

Steve, how is this twitter evidence not plausible and why do you think North Korea has anything to do with this ? What makes sense is that someone knew when the planned drills were to take place and used that information to detonate the bombs. The perp may have used twitter and a scanner. It would have to be some one with knowledge of explosives and todays planned events. I doubt that it was a coincidence because of the timing.  

B3, I know nothing about the preparations for the marathon and first heard of the bombs from twitter then heer at tug. On other forums people are discussing this timeline of events which took place today and it does seem odd. Yes , I do read tweets and I do tweet occasionally. Today I received a good tweet from my resort and scored free round trip tickets for two from LAX to LTO that need to be used by mid June. 

Do you guys actually think I just make this stuff up or did I anger someone and you all just want to be disagreeable and nasty when ever I post something you don't agree with ?? Whats your dealio ? Talk it over in private, lol.

Bill

Just checked twitter and found that if any runner needs a place to stay there is a google group that has been started with locals inviting people in. Bostonians are being very hospitable.

Sports Illustrated ‏@SInow 9h
Bostonians have created a Google Doc list offering up their homes to runners: http://bit.ly/ZwCiaT


----------



## radmoo (Apr 16, 2013)

TUGGERS, this is an unspeakable tragedy.  I am hard pressed to comprehend why anyone would have difficulty in believing that.  There will always be nay-Sayers as well as those who wish to advance political agenda.  Here in Boston we stand proud to be part of a culture that celebrates our nation's freedom so publicly and with ago much spirit.  Beagle mom, Sue, and any other Beantown TUGGERS, hats off to you/us!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 16, 2013)

radmoo said:


> TUGGERS, this is an unspeakable tragedy.  I am hard pressed to comprehend why anyone would have difficulty in believing that.  There will always be nay-Sayers as well as those who wish to advance political agenda.  Here in Boston we stand proud to be part of a culture that celebrates our nation's freedom so publicly and with ago much spirit.  Beagle mom, Sue, and any other Beantown TUGGERS, hats off to you/us!



  Here, as in other places, we are at our best when things are at their worst.
The Marathon has always brought the best out in us as a local and global community.

How many times have we cheered on runners until the voice was gone. We'd yell encouraging messages usually based on whatever identifying shirt the runner had on (Ole Miss, Navy, Army, Air Force, Coast Guard, B.C., the Hoyts, France, U.K., anything !). Those of you who have watched the race, know exactly what I'm talking about. How many space blankets, IVs and bananas have I given out in the past at one of the blue tents ? It was such a joyous event until the blasts. It's so hard to reconcile things at this early point. 

  Radmoo, great point. We do celebrate our nation's heritage here as this is where it truly began. Capt. John Parker, ""Stand your ground. Don't fire unless fired upon, but if they mean to have a war, let it begin here". And so it did.

  Please excuse the ramblings. Broken and fitful sleep last night.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 16, 2013)

“When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, my mother would say to me, ‘Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping.’ To this day, especially in times of ‘disaster,’ I remember my mother's words and I am always comforted by realizing that there are still so many helpers – so many caring people in this world.” Fred Rogers.






-


----------



## radmoo (Apr 16, 2013)

I work on State Street where there is usually great post marathon activity, lots of runners sporting thermal blankets, folks spilling into Faneuil Hall.  Yesterday afternoon it was a ghost town.  Taking T to work today ( had my car yesterday) so I will post re updated security.


----------



## persia (Apr 16, 2013)

A huge section of Boston is closed to day, my usual routine will change even so slightly, I usually got off the T at Copley, got my free paper from a very friendly gentleman passing them out at the top of the stairs, walk across Boylston Street and down the T steps on that side.  In the afternoons I would sometimes check out the shops.  All of it within a hundred yards of the bomb blast location.  The happy busy buzz of Copley will not be there today.  I'm not a Bostonian, I'll only here for about 5 years before I retire, but it's hard to see why Boston should get this.  It really doesn't make sense. Basically it's a place chock full of educational institutions and world class medical facilities.  It's not really a political or financial center.  An attack on it makes no sense. 

The thing to be thankful for it the whole thing seems amateurish, the bombs went off after much of the crowd had left and they were away from the bulk of people.  It could have been so very much worse.  I hope when they catch who's ever responsible they don't publicize their name or cause.  I wouldn't mind if they rotted in jail anonymously for the rest of their lives...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is the latest report, not confirmed, but from a mostly reliable source:

_Martin Richard was standing near the finish line, watching friends finish the Boston Marathon on Monday when an explosion took his life.

He was 8 years old and in the third grade.

Martin's mother, Denise, was hospitalized with "grievous injuries," The Times of London reported. She reportedly underwent surgery late Monday for an injury to her brain.

His 6-year-old sister, a first grader whose name was not made public, lost her leg in the blast, WHDH reports._


Too horrible to fathom.


----------



## CarolF (Apr 16, 2013)

My condolences to all affected by this dreadful event.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## persia (Apr 16, 2013)

That's just it, the bomber waited until after the winner had long gone.  There was a much smaller, more intimate crowd remaining that was largely family waiting for other family members to finish.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is the face of the youngest victim Martin Richard, 8 years old.  

My thoughts and prayers go out to all who are directly affected by this act of violence and terror.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Apr 16, 2013)

_[Deleted, unnecessary lecture pertaining to grammar.]_


----------



## ricoba (Apr 16, 2013)

_[Edited to remove quote of deleted post.]_

You can correct my grammar or share my sympathies....unfortunately you chose to do the former.....


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 16, 2013)

Radmoo - my wife moved down here to Orlando to marry me in 2008, but her parents still live in MELROSE. My in-laws are 2nd Generation, all graduates of Melrose High School. The exception is my wife, who graduated from Stoneham.

We've been in Facebook contact with friends and relatives in Melrose and around Boston over the last 24 hours. Most of our friends who were planning on going to Boston to watch the finish had something come up, glad that "something" happened.

TS


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 16, 2013)

ricoba said:


> Here is the face of the youngest victim Martin Richard, 8 years old.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to all who are directly effected by this act of violence and terror.



He's a Dorchester boy, from where I was born and raised.  For any who aren't aware, there are millions of Dorchester kids who have posed for a similar, quintessential, First Communion photo on their church steps.  His Mom and sister were both critically injured as well.  His Dad released a statement this morning thanking people for their prayers and well-wishes and asking that the family be allowed to, "simultaneously grieve and recover" in peace and private.

It's horrendously sad.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree Sue. Very sad and for some of these people the events will be life long because of the people they lost. 


With twitter there is an area for trending news that links to many other areas of information. This is a newer tweet and below the tweet is the link from that tweet.

Tweet....
Slate ‏@Slate 1h
Homeland Security Warned In 2010 Of Pressure Cooker Bombs Like Those In Boston Marathon Explosions: http://ow.ly/k87Np  via @FastCompany
Followed by ABC News and 1 other
 Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More

Link from Tweet

http://www.fastcompany.com/3008404/...cooker-bombs-those-boston-marathon-explosions

Other tweets from the Red Cross show a fantastic turn out for blood donations. Also it seems the scammers are out in force soliciting donations.

Tweet from Muslim Brotherhood
The Associated Press ‏@AP 1h
Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood condemns Boston Marathon bombings, deems them "sinful": http://apne.ws/Ytf327  -CC
Followed by ABC News and 2 others
 Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More

Link from tweet

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/egypts-muslim-brotherhood-condemns-boston-blasts

I also read a few tweets from other mid eastern countries including Iran denouncing the bombing. 

Bill


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 16, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> He's a Dorchester boy, from where I was born and raised.  For any who aren't aware, there are millions of Dorchester kids who have posed for a similar, quintessential, First Communion photo on their church steps.  His Mom and sister were both critically injured as well.  His Dad released a statement this morning thanking people for their prayers and well-wishes and asking that the family be allowed to, "simultaneously grieve and recover" in peace and private.
> 
> It's horrendously sad.



  Sue,
   Are you "OFD" ? Love it. I have cousins from Savin Hill (over the bridge), my Irish Grandma lived in Ashmont Square (Ocean St., around the corner from Honey Fitz) and my Mum was born on Buttonwood St. (St. Margaret's). I graduated from the Carney and worked at BCH for many years ! ETA: I attended Girls' Latin in Codman Square, too.

Late edit: I had an "OFD" on the back of my Mum's wheelchair. It was a hoot !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 17, 2013)

From Stephen Colbert:



"Tonight — look, before we begin, I just want to take a moment to talk about the attack in Boston yesterday. Obviously, our thoughts and our prayers are with everybody there. And as the president said, we don't know who did this, but they will be found, and they will be brought to justice.

 But whoever did this obviously did not know shit about the people of Boston. Because nothing these terrorists do is going to shake them. For Pete's sake, Boston was founded by the pilgrims — a people so tough they had to buckle their goddamn hats on. It is the cradle of the American revolution. A city that withstood an 86-year losing streak. A city that made it through the Big Dig, a construction project that backed up traffic for 16 years — I mean, there are commuters just getting home now. Even their bands are tough. It's the hometown of Aerosmith, who are, in their fifth decade, still going strong. Even Steven Tyler looks fantastic, for a 73-year-old woman. 

But here is what these cowards really don't get. They attacked the Boston Marathon. An event celebrating people who run 26 miles on their day off until their nipples are raw for fun. And they have been holding it in Boston since 1897. And do you know how tough you have to be to run in a whalebone corset? And when those bombs went off, there were runners who, after finishing a marathon, kept running for another two miles to the hospital to donate blood.

So here's what I know. These maniacs may have tried to make life bad for the people of Boston, but all they can ever do is show just how good those people are."


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 17, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Sue,
> Are you "OFD" ? Love it. I have cousins from Savin Hill (over the bridge), my Irish Grandma lived in Ashmont Square (Ocean St., around the corner from Honey Fitz) and my Mum was born on Buttonwood St. (St. Margaret's). I graduated from the Carney and worked at BCH for many years ! ETA: I attended Girls' Latin in Codman Square, too.
> 
> Late edit: I had an "OFD" on the back of my Mum's wheelchair. It was a hoot !



Yes, OFD, and proud of it!  Born and raised in St. Ann's, went through BPS graduating from Boston Tech.  I am a Dot Rat all the way.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 17, 2013)

From the A/P:  http://news.yahoo.com/official-boston-marathon-bomb-suspect-custody-181115672--spt.html


In custody, not charged. Under investigation, person of great interest only.  A developing story and may/may not go anywhere. 


ETA: Erroneous reporting by the AP.






-


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2013)

NBC News' headline says FBI has 'Solid Leads' and a list of people they want to 'talk to'. I doubt they want to ask what's for lunch. I have a hunch the devices themselves gave up far more information than the builders thought possible.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> NBC News' headline says FBI has 'Solid Leads' and a list of people they want to 'talk to'. I doubt they want to ask what's for lunch. I have a hunch the devices themselves gave up far more information than the builders thought possible.



  Exactly ! Good take on this.

  A friend, BPD Detective, said that they put out on the media some controlled info about the devices so that it would spook someone enough into making a sudden & obvious move.


----------



## persia (Apr 17, 2013)

And why wouldn't people in the Middle East condemn this?  They go through this sh*t day after day, 29 people killed in Baghdad on Monday, no Fox news, no 24 hour coverage, they just died,  If anyone can relate to the pain and suffering of people senselessly killed it is those who live it day after day.  None of us, whether it be Baghdad or Boston, wants to see innocent lives snatched away in a ridiculous attempt to prove something to somebody.  We're all human, fragile.  Every life is precious.



easyrider said:


> I agree Sue. Very sad and for some of these people the events will be life long because of the people they lost.
> 
> 
> With twitter there is an area for trending news that links to many other areas of information. This is a newer tweet and below the tweet is the link from that tweet.
> ...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Feds are now denying the AP's report.


....... and it goes on................ Ay, yi, yi...............


http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metr...ect/-/11971628/19778450/-/idadl6/-/index.html



Photos AP Photo/FBI 
BOSTON —The Boston Federal Courthouse is being evacuated at this hour.  A witness tells Kelley Tuthill there was a bomb threat to the building.  An extraordinarily heavy presence of U.S. Marshals and Boston Police arrived after the threat.
A source tells NewsCenter 5's Janet Wu that Boston authorities have identified a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings. 

Boston police said no arrest has been made.  State Police confirmed the information.

NewsCenter 5's Kathy Curran reported that a "person of interest" was identified by investigators. 

"Contrary to widespread reporting, there have been no arrests made in connection with the Boston Marathon attack," the FBI said in a statement.

Surveillance video taken by cameras at Lord & Taylor on Boylston Street helped identify a suspect placing a bomb in the area of the Boston Marathon finish line.


“The camera from Lord & Taylor is the best source of video so far,” Dot Joyce, a spokeswoman for Boston Mayor Thomas M. Menino told the Boston Globe. “All I know is that they are making progress.”

*The Associated Press, which reported a suspect was in custody, stood by its story.  "The official who spoke to the AP did so on condition of anonymity and stood by the information even after it was disputed," the news agency said..*


Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metr...-to-identification-of-Boston-Marathon-bombing


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 17, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> NBC News' headline says FBI has 'Solid Leads' and a list of people they want to 'talk to'. I doubt they want to ask what's for lunch. I have a hunch the devices themselves gave up far more information than the builders thought possible.


They will probably be able to identify make and model of the pressure cookers.  They will then work through the supply chain to find out where in the area those units have been sold.  They will then check sales receipts to identify purchasers and begin checking out everyone they can identify in the area who bought one of the units.  If the purchase was made using a credit card or debit card that will give them a good chance of closing in.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 17, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> They will probably be able to identify make and model of the pressure cookers.  They will then work through the supply chain to find out where in the area those units have been sold.  They will then check sales receipts to identify purchasers and begin checking out everyone they can identify in the area who bought one of the units.  If the purchase was made using a credit card or debit card that will give them a good chance of closing in.





  ...... and they are also checking thrift stores and apparently yard sales (don't know how that's being done) for any sales of old pressure cookers as these "fly under the radar" of regular sales.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2013)

One thing that strikes me as odd is the news reports have identified the pressure cooker as a "1.6 gallon" pressure cooker.  Most pressure cookers in the US are 6 quart (1.5 gallon).  1.6 gallons would be 6 liters, which is far more common overseas.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 17, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> ...... and they are also checking thrift stores and apparently yard sales (don't know how that's being done) for any sales of old pressure cookers as these "fly under the radar" of regular sales.



As well as eBay and etailers.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 17, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As well as eBay and etailers.




Brilliant !


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 17, 2013)

Link to the National Anthem sung at tonight's Bruins/Sabres game from the Gaaaahden (the first arena sports event in the city since Monday morning's RedSox game, obviously not counting the Marathon.)  Rene Rancourt has been a Boston Bruins institution for years, only fitting for him to be there.  Fantastic!

They also did a video montage of scenes from the last few days to Phillip Phillips' "Home."  It brought me to tears.  Haven't been able to find the video yet but I'm sure it'll be up somewhere by tomorrow.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 18, 2013)

The bomb used is referred to as a hellhound. It is made with firecrackers under pressure and becomes undetectable to dogs sniffing gun powder because firecrackers are made with potassium perchlorate. This is an Al Qaeda invention that was picked up by outlaw bike clubs and renamed hellhound. This device is also used by white supremacists which have many members that are outlaw bikers. 

Pressure cookers are a common item and its the start of canning season so I doubt they will find the guy looking at recent sales. I think this event was planned quit a while ago.

The pictures I have seem show two guys with back packs that look mideastern to me. In the one back pack there is what looks like orange juice to me but apparently those are bb's. I now think it was planned well in advance because of all of the extra security at this event. Private security contractors like Craft Int wouldn't normally be used for an event like this. 

Also, snipers on rooftops isn't normal security for this type of event. This is just my opinion as I haven't been to the Boston Marathon ever so I don't really know that bomb sniffing dogs, snipers on rooftops and private security companies are not the norm, I just doubt it is the norm.  

Here are the two guys. The shredded pictures of the backpack have the same label as the one in the picture.
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=160dik8&s=6
http://i.imgur.com/EIt3BgN.jpg

A link to what was described as strange by a runner who noticed the beefed up security.
http://www.local15tv.com/news/local/...8z6eSDJEA.cspx

Participants of the marathon noticed a large presence of security and were told by loudspeaker this was just a drill. Also, private contractors from Craft Int. were seen mixed in with onlookers at the blast sites. 

There are other reports of the detained Saudi who was immediately deported to having links with Al Qaeda.   

Anyway , I hope they get the perps and fast track them to the gas chamber.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2013)

The FBI has released photos and video of 2 suspects:

http://www.fbi.gov/news/updates-on-...estigation-into-multiple-explosions-in-boston


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 18, 2013)

Bill, I don't know where the pictures you shared came from but those aren't the same two suspects as are in the pictures released in the last few minutes by the FBI.

There's a line thrown into your post with something vague about rooftop snipers, and I just want to also mention that it's VERY common for Bostonians to view street activities from rooftops - our celebratory sports parades, our New Year's and July 4th fireworks, the Marathon, etc - they're all occasions where it shouldn't automatically be assumed that anyone on a roof is doing something nefarious.  (In fact many of the buildings downtown have rooftop decks that considerably raise the properties' real estate values.)

I'm glad an investigative agency has finally come out with a public statement.  Hopefully this will help to both apprehend those responsible as well as stem the tide of abominable press coverage.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sue,
  For you and Martin, Dorchester's finest !


DORCHESTER STRONG T-Shirts available. All proceeds are being donated to the Richard Family Fund. Online orders Dorchesterstrong.com


----------



## easyrider (Apr 18, 2013)

The FBI pictures showing the younger looking Americans might be right but no one has a picture of these guys dropping the back packs or at least I haven't seen one yet. With so much media these days who knows for sure. If these two are the perps I bet they show up dead before being questioned, either by lynching or suicide. I bet the white guy with his hat on backwards will have a known mental disorder that can be blamed for his action. I know how jaded that sounds. 

I have been viewing flicker, photobucket and tumbler links on other websites and while its all speculation it is interesting to me. With so many photographers at the event there are many clear pictures of people. Its too bad the FBI pictures are kind of blured. 

This link to professional pictures is graphic ( view at your own risk ) but shows the quality of these type of pictures versus pole cameras.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenshinokubo/sets/72157633255956194/show/

Smart phone pictures like the ones I posted in the other link also appear really clear.

Local news affiliates in Boston interviewed runners who said they saw armed men on rooftops, dogs and other law enforcement. Craft International had personnel at the marathon and that seems right out of a 007 movie to me anyway. Maybe a picture will come out showing these armed men perched above the race that runners claim to have seen.

On a different note there was a time the Bruins were my favorite team. Bobby Orr and Phil Esposito were my favorite players and I had a Bruins Jersey #4 for practice. Thats my only Boston affiliation.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 18, 2013)

Now that the FBI has released the photos of the 'persons of interest', it's sure that other people will be looking at their own pictures and there will be more and of better resolution.

In the words of Ricky Ricardo, they 'got some 'splainin' to do', but remember they are not necessarily the perps.

Meanwhile, let's keep the many many injured foremost in our minds. Whether the people whose photos are being distributed are the killers or not, the injured will have months and years of therapy and medical problems and expenses that will be lifelong.

Jim


----------



## heathpack (Apr 18, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Now that the FBI has released the photos of the 'persons of interest', it's sure that other people will be looking at their own pictures and there will be more and of better resolution.
> 
> In the words of Ricky Ricardo, they 'got some 'splainin' to do', but remember they are not necessarily the perps.
> 
> ...



Jim, it is my understanding that these two individuals are considered "suspects" *not* "persons of interest". I have been at work and not following this story closely but from what I read, one can be seen on video placing a backpack at the site of the second explosion.

Of course it ain't over till its over.  Suspects need to be caught and a case presented before a conclusion is drawn as to guilt vs innocence.  But right now, these two are not just people the FBI wants to talk to.  They are the guys that the FBI believes to have committed the crime.

H


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 18, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Sue,
> For you and Martin, Dorchester's finest !
> 
> 
> DORCHESTER STRONG T-Shirts available. All proceeds are being donated to the Richard Family Fund. Online orders Dorchesterstrong.com



TUG needs a "Like" button.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 18, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/I1dF69f.jpg

http://postimg.org/image/k8wkdijgz/

It looks like the guy in the white hat running away from the blast site. He doesn't appear to have a backpack anymore. It might not be the same person but kind of looks like the guy in the white hat to me. He is on the left side of the picture. He looks very calm compared to the other people around him and isn't trying to hide his appearance like the guy in the black hat.

http://oi49.tinypic.com/34rsyfc.jpg

CNN's link with pics. http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/18/us/boston-blasts/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

So the guy with the black hat is trying to cover up his appearance but the guy in the white hat wants to be seen. Why wouldn't he disguise his appearance ? The black hat looks like a golf hat. http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/76/07/78/04/0076077804626_500X500.jpg


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 18, 2013)

Incredible how quickly that first photo has been plastered all over FaceBook and other sites.  It appears that not only is Suspect #2 in it, Suspect #1 appears to be shortly behind him beside the woman in the pink jacket.

With Photoshop and so many wanting to be FIRST! with BEST! and all the misinformation that's been released from supposedly credible news organizations, I'm at the point where I'm doubting everything except what the FBI releases.  It'll sure be interesting if this photo turns out to be real, no doubt, but I'm not taking it at face value without source authentication.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 18, 2013)

Well said, Persia. All life is special and I'm glad people are not presuming any ties to the Middle East. We have home grown terrorists, too. Just look at the Oklahoma City attack.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 18, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Jim, it is my understanding that these two individuals are considered "suspects" *not* "persons of interest".
> H



'Persons of Interest' was my term. I had heard the term 'suspects' at the FBI briefing where they were released. I used the less accusatory term in deference to (1) Richard Jewell, the 'Olympic Bomber' in Atlanta who was accused and everyone was sure of his guilt. Except he wasn't the guy. And it wrecked the accused guy's life for a long time. and (b) I still feel that one is innocent until a court proves him guilty. Not the press- or even the FBI.

Sorry if my use of the slightly less pejorative term wasn't accurate. 

I hope the net closes around the ones who planned, constructed and placed those devices- and then the noose closes around their necks with the same amount of mercy they showed to their victims.

Jim


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 18, 2013)

Local news is reporting gunfire and a "very very large police presence of heavily armed officers" at MIT and at two other nearby sites, a T station and the bridge over the Charles ...

Something seems to be happening.

{eta} Just announced by State Police: an MIT police officer is suffering life-threatening injuries after being shot on campus around 10:30, no suspects in custody.  The affected T station is the one at Mass General Hospital where the victim was taken, the bridge is the Longfellow.

{eta2} Wow, if these reports are true it's really incredible what they're doing.  Police armed with shotguns and machine guns are standing at the entrance/exit to the Charles MGH T station.  All red line trains are being stopped before entering the station, with multiple heavily-armed officers entering every car and questioning every rider.  There's at least one state police helicopter lighting up the scenes and a ton of officers and K-9 units searching both sides of the Charles.  MIT, Boston, Cambridge, Somerville and State police agencies are involved along with FBI and other unidentified federal orgs.  Amazing effort, amazing live footage.

{eta3} Report that the MIT Officer has died from his injuries; he was shot while responding to a disturbance.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 19, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Local news is reporting gunfire and a "very very large police presence of heavily armed officers" at MIT and at two other nearby sites, a T station and the bridge over the Charles ...
> 
> Something seems to be happening.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting these updates Sue.  We are getting zero information out here in California.  Zip.

H


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Turn on CNN - they have the same news.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Reports from Watertown, Upland Road and Dexter?  A station reporter is hunkered down behind a police car and says there are multiple gunshots with police running all over the area.  He sounds terrified.  Something about a bank robbery with shots fired there ...

They just showed about twenty police cars parked in front of MGH take off lightning fast with screaming sirens.

(I'm watching Local Channel 7, WHDH, which is probably live streaming on the web.)

{eta} Same reporter, moved now about two blocks away, he says he can't confirm it officially but the police have backed off a suspect very quickly and are yelling at everyone to "get back" and "get inside."  He says he heard a firefighter say, "hand grenade," but again, not official and he sounds like he's under tremendous pressure.  No confirmation that this is related to MGH/MIT, no confirmation that any of it is connected to the Marathon.

But I hope all of this is related because otherwise this city isn't going to be able to keep up this level of police activity in response to every incident.  Pray for these police, they're being tested like never before.

{eta2} Same reporter, says a "large, armored vehicle" has just moved into the area and many more heavily-armed police came out the back doors.  Still pics coming from the scene now in Watertown, Mt. Auburn St., area is mixed residential and commercial.  Tons of police vehicles, ambulances ... news anchors are advising if you live there to stay in your homes away from the windows.

{eta3} Right now, 1:28, they're showing live video feed of a suspect lying face-down in the street, arms outstretched and legs crossed, with multiple officers drawing weapons on him from about twenty feet away.  The anchors are speculating, with NO confirmation, that he may have live explosives strapped to himself which would explain why the officers are backed off.

I'm terrified watching this, can't imagine what it must be like for the officers onsite.  The few faces they're showing are all business.

A couple minutes later, quite confusing now.  Don't know if that suspect is still on the ground but they're moving back further still after an explosion was heard down the street.  Same time, an ambulance is slowly being driven away.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

About a mile away from MIT:  Now they have a young man spread eagle in the street at gun point (on camera) but they are worried about hand grenades (?) so no one is getting very close.

Reports that they took another man into custody, and they made him strip naked before they put him in the police car.   

Reports of a shoot out before this happened.  

The man on the ground looks like he is the right "type" to be the stocky suspect in that had on a dark hat.

Reports that the 2 suspects hijacked a car after the police shooting at MIT.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Just showed two officials walking under the police tape onto the scene, "FBI" on one coat and "US Diplomatic Corp" on the other.  No explanation.

(Denise, are you riveted?  I can't look away.  Don't want to sensationalize it any more than what's warranted and am trying to just write what's happening.  It's fascinating.)


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Very confusing still.  So far, unconfirmed reports - the two suspects from the Marathon bombing were involved in an armed robbery tonight, then the MIT cop was shot responding to a disturbance, then a Mercedes was carjacked and eventually police caught up to it in Watertown.  They've shown live feed of the guy on the ground with no follow-up to that yet, live feed of a "controlled detonation" at the scene, and a still photo of a suspect being apprehended, possibly shot, just beside the open driver's side door of the Mercedes.  They're saying that one suspect is still being sought.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 19, 2013)

*From the NY Times*

Explosives Detonated in Massachusetts Standoff
By RAVI SOMAIYA
Two young men, armed with guns and explosives in what appeared to be backpacks, engaged in a violent standoff with dozens of police on a street in Watertown, Mass., Thursday night, a resident said.

Andrew Kitzenburg, 29, said he looked out of this third floor window to see two young men of slight build in jackets shooting at dozens of police officers from behind a black Mercedes SUV. The officers and the men were 70 yards apart, he said, and engaged in “constant gunfire.”

A police SUV “drove towards the shooters,” he said, and was shot at until it was severely damaged. It rolled out of control, Mr. Kitzenberg said, and crashed into two cars in his driveway.

The two shooters, he said, had a large and unwieldy bomb. “They lit it, still in the middle of the gunfire, and threw it. But it went 20 yards at most.” It exploded, he said, and one of the two men ran towards the gathered police officers. He was tackled, but it was not clear if he was shot, Mr. Kitzenberg said.

The other, he said, got back into the SUV, turned it toward the officers and “put the pedal to the metal.” The car “went right through the cops, broke right through and continued west.”

The two men left “a few backpacks right by the car, and there is a bomb robot out there now.” Police had told residents to stay away from their windows, he said.

The standoff came within hours of an incident at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology in which a campus police officer was shot and killed.

The officer, who was not named, responded to a report of a disturbance near Vassar and Main Streets, the Middlesex County District Attorney Michael Pelgro said in a statement early Friday. He was found, the statement said with “multiple gunshot wounds” and taken to Massachusetts General Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

M.I.T. said in an update on its campus alert Web site after midnight that the “shooter remains at large, police continue to search the campus,” and asked students to stay indoors until further notice.

At the campus, helicopters whirred overhead, and police cars were dotted through the streets. A crime scene was cordoned off, and at least one dog unit was on the scene.

The two incidents came as the area was already on edge following the bombings at the Boston Marathon on Monday.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

"One of these two suspects has been shot and killed, the other is still on the run."  That's from a "credible source" (whatever that means considering yesterday's awful reporting.)

Now they're backing off saying the guy on the ground is a "suspect," he may just be in the wrong place at the wrong time.  I think it's because he's a third figure with the one in the picture beside the Mercedes and the one still on the run.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 19, 2013)

Boston Globe is reporting--unconfirmed--that the person in custody is one of the two people wanted in the Marathon Bombing, and they believe the other one is still in the area.  If true, that would explain the presence of so many police, FBI, etc.

Fern


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Unconfirmed reports now that the suspect (black capped suspect) in custoday has died at the hospital. Lots of unclear information coming in from everywhere.

Developing situation, ongoing manhunt too close for comfort.

Synopsis:

MIT campus officer shot & killed, carjacking, pursuit and shots fired with explosives being thrown in Watertown, MBTA police officer shot and in critical condition , the second suspect (white capped one) being hunted. Asking Watertown residents to stay inside their homes.







-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

My work just called and as we are in Cambridge, we are closed today.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 19, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers are with all of you in the area.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2013)

It looks like there are two brothers originally from Chechnya that are being called the perps. One is 26 and the other is 19. This is almost surreal and seems more like an episode of 24. 

____________________________________________________________
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...lled-another-on-the-run/Article1-1046916.aspx

A US law enforcement official and the uncle of the suspects in the Boston Marathon bombings are confirming that the name of the second suspect is Tamerlan Tsarnaev, the older brother of Dzhokhar A Tsarnaev, 19. Tamerlan Tsarnaev was killed in a gun battle with police in Massachusetts overnight.

Three law enforcement officials, speaking on condition of anonymity due to the sensitivity of the ongoing investigation, confirmed the bomb suspects were brothers. One of the officials and the men's uncle confirmed the identity of Tamerlan Tsarnaev.
_________________________________________________________

Twitter

ABC News ‏@ABC 3m
UPDATE: Suspected vehicle with Mass. plate 316 ES9 has been recovered in Boston.
Collapse   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More

Huffington Post ‏@HuffingtonPost 2m
Timeline of last nights' shootout with Boston bombing suspects http://huff.to/17vRkSR 

Boston Police Dept. ‏@Boston_Police 2h
#WANTED: Suspect identified as 19 year-old Dzhokhar Tsarnaev of Cambridge. Suspect considered armed & dangerous. pic.twitter.com/jFdHLGsrGc

The Daily Caller ‏@DailyCaller 1h
Report: Dzhokhar Tsarnaev attended the same prestigious prep school as actors Matt Damon and Ben Affleck. http://bit.ly/ZwMiVK 

msnbc ‏@msnbc 38m
More than 1 mil people urged to stay indoors in #Boston area as #manhunt for #BostonBombing suspect continues http://on.msnbc.com/10n9DMH 

This last tweet saying that 1 million people from Boston are now on lock down is almost like saying Boston is closed today. It would take a very large force to secure that many people. 


Bill


----------



## LisaH (Apr 19, 2013)

Just got a email from our Cambridge office that it's closed today due to lockdown and transportation shut down in Boston area. We are keeping our fingers crossed that everyone will be safe and pertetrator(s) apprehended soon.


----------



## Amy (Apr 19, 2013)

Thinking about all TUGgers in the area.  Stay safe.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

I watched up until 4AM and then got right back to it about 8AM.  What's happening on the streets of my city is incomprehensible.  The bravery from all the police agencies is overwhelming.

What's happening on twitter and facebook and other online mediums is making my blood boil, making me wonder if there are more radical American extremists, teetering just this side of sanity, than I ever considered.  It's very distressing.

At least two people have been un-officially called out as suspects in online mediums, a Revere High School student and a Brown University student who has been missing for several weeks now (with the FBI involved in his disappearance.)  It's astounding that so many were willing and eager to go there after the lesson we learned from the Atlanta Olympics debacle.

Thank you for this safe place where all the hurtful craziness isn't allowed to stand, and which gives us a means to ramble on.  Stay safe, everyone.  Be well.


----------



## Tia (Apr 19, 2013)

easyrider said:


> It looks like there are two brothers originally from Chechnya that are being called the perps. One is 26 and the other is 19. This is almost surreal and seems more like an episode of 24.
> 
> _l



Saw the uncle talking on TV, think he was very brave in making his statements to the media.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## persia (Apr 19, 2013)

The two brothers are/were ethnic Chechens, they had never been to Chechnya, they were born and raised in Kyrgyzstan and went to the US as refugees when the younger one was 8 or so.  They lived in Cambridge, Mass for 11 years.  Once the clear pictures were available the jig was up, they were local and known.  They don't seem like terrorists, they even let a person go after they stole his car.  If the younger boy survives he'll have maybe 60 or 70 years of life in prison before he dies to tell his tale.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

persia said:


> The two brothers are/were ethnic Chechens, they had never been to Chechnya, they were born and raised in Kyrgyzstan and went to the US as refugees when the younger one was 8 or so.  They lived in Cambridge, Mass for 11 years.  Once the clear pictures were available the jig was up, they were local and known.  They don't seem like terrorists, they even let a person go after they stole his car.  If the younger boy survives he'll have maybe 60 or 70 years of life in prison before he dies to tell his tale.



They don't seem like terrorists, based on what?  

Muslim ?  Check (this from their uncle)
Radicalized ? Check (again, from the uncle)
Bombed innocent people with intent to inflict immense amount of damage?
Check

I don't mean to be a profiler here, but what am I missing?


----------



## benyu2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

No good deed goes unpunished...The brothers were granted asylum along with family, but subscribed to radical islam they didn't even have a first hand experience of... They were given a bright future, but chose to blew up in the place where they were helped and supported...

What's wrong with some human beings and their human decencies or lack thereof?!!!




Praying for the victims...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> They don't seem like terrorists, based on what?
> 
> Muslim ?  Check (this from their uncle)
> Radicalized ? Check (again, from the uncle)
> ...



The "missing" part is what the purpose was for an attack.  That's kind of the whole point behind terrorism.

There's been nothing about how the brothers might have intended this to create a point or to wage warfare against the US.  There haven't been any manifestos or statements. There has been no credible crowing about successful strike against the imperial dogs.

With few exceptions, the terrorists loudly and boldly shot out what they've done.  That's missing here.  This seems more like a couple of sick individuals who simply decided to create mayhem.  Perhaps they had a social purpose; perhaps they thought they were striking against what they perceived to be a sick US society.  But acts of alienation and indignation are not the same as terrorism.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm continuing to pray for all of you in Boston, and all who are touched by this tragedy. 

The true spirit of America is shown by the caring and generosity that has poured forth in the wake of this event. It's evident here on TUG..

I suspect that next year's Marathon and Patriot Day will be an amazing show of pride and the strength of your city and our country - because I don't see anyone backing down or allowing these fear-mongers to control our actions.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

TUG is a diverse group - let's be very careful not to point fingers at any particular ethnic group, or this thread will be closed.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The "missing" part is what the purpose was for an attack.  That's kind of the whole point behind terrorism.
> 
> There's been nothing about how the brothers might have intended this to create a point or to wage warfare against the US.  There haven't been any manifestos or statements. There has been no credible crowing about successful strike against the imperial dogs.
> 
> With few exceptions, the terrorists loudly and boldly shot out what they've done.  That's missing here.  This seems more like a couple of sick individuals who simply decided to create mayhem.  Perhaps they had a social purpose; perhaps they thought they were striking against what they perceived to be a sick US society.  But acts of alienation and indignation are not the same as terrorism.



Less than 24 hours have passed since we've gotten names and faces.  

In the next few weeks we will learn plenty about these two, and whether they acted alone.

I'm not certain they are terrorists, but there's always more to the story than meets the eye.

All in due time...


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

There are way more of these things that are constantly popping up.  This one is my favorite, by far.  IMO it shows our resiliency while not devolving to the political/ethnic/religious rhetoric that appears to be overtaking our collective sanity.

Stay wicked safe, dudes.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Interesting tidbit - Per spokesman for state police - the Bombers did NOT hold up a convenience store, but they were near/at the convenience store when someone else did, and got caught in the sweep - it was just a lucky break.

I wondered about that - it made NO sense to hold up a convenience store when they were trying to sneak out of town.

Also - the 19 yr. old abandoned the car that he used for his get-away in Watertown, and fled on foot.  In making his escape, he backed over his brother.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Also - the 19 yr. old abandoned the car that he used for his get-away in Watertown, and fled on foot.  In making his escape, he backed over his brother.



  Don't you just love a "double tap" ?


----------



## heathpack (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess the other things that make me wonder if this was a terrorist attack:

1. No exit plan.  They appear to have set off the bombs and then gone home.  Once their pictures appeared in media, they are suddenly robbing a store and kidnapping a guy/trying to get $ from his ATM.  They seem to have had no money and no plan.

2.  Obliviousness (?) to the number of surveillance cameras present.  I would be the same way (not being a terrorist).  Terrorists are a little more paranoid, I assume, and more likely to be aware of this type of surveillance.  With the number of cameras present, they would inevitably be photographed and, being locals, identified.  If they wanted to escape, they needed to do it right after the bombing.  If they didnt want to escape but instead wanted to entrap policel then why steal a car and then run when pursued?  Are you a suicide bomber or are you not?  They seem to have had no clear big picture game plan.

Of course no one knows much about these guys yet.  But my impression is of that these two young men had a vision of twisted grandiosity, they were interested in causing mayhem, pain and anguish just for the doing of it.  I could of course be totally wrong, what the heck do I know?!  Maybe someday we will uncover their motivation and maybe we never will. 

H


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Don't you just love a "double tap" ?



I get it. (I doubt if she does) And yes, I do.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Per state police - they didn't rob a store - but they had the very bad luck to be at/near the store when someone else did.  The resulting police activity may have inspired a spur of the moment escape attempt.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 19, 2013)

heathpack said:


> I guess the other things that make me wonder if this was a terrorist attack:
> 
> 1. No exit plan.  They appear to have set off the bombs and then gone home.  Once their pictures appeared in media, they are suddenly robbing a store and kidnapping a guy/trying to get $ from his ATM.  They seem to have had no money and no plan.
> 
> ...




Perhaps this will help you: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/terrorist?s=t


----------



## heathpack (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Per state police - they didn't rob a store - but they had the very bad luck to be at/near the store when someone else did.



Oh hadnt heard that.  What about the guy they carjacked and took to multiple ATM machines?  Did that not happen either?

H


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, the news conference said they are backing down a bit and you folks got some limited freedom to leave your homes. Be vigilant. 

I am somewhat amazed at the 'Jesse James' aspect to this perp and how slippery he has shown he is.

Be wicked careful, folks.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Oh hadnt heard that.  What about the guy they carjacked and took to multiple ATM machines?  Did that not happen either?
> 
> H



That did happen - but maybe it was part of their spur of the moment escape attempt, rather than a well thought out plan.  

Although, they drove the hijacked car to their car, and transferred bombs, ammunition and shrapnel from one car to the other - that sounds planned?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Well, the news conference said they are backing down a bit and you folks got some limited freedom to leave your homes. Be vigilant.
> 
> I am somewhat amazed at the 'Jesse James' aspect to this perp and how slippery he has shown he is.
> 
> Be wicked careful, folks.



I think this is a ploy to draw him out.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

I live next to Waltham and Newton. I work in Cambridge. Could not go to work today as they closed for our personal safety.

I had to go the bank today and drove to Littleton to the nearest branch as I could not drive into my Waltham branch. If this is the worst that happens to me, I'm a blessed person.

I want to do something, anything, but have got to stay out of the police's and harm's way.

Hope he surrenders and this ends.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I want to do something, anything, but have got to stay out of the police's and harm's way.



I do too - everything his friends have to say about this boy, indicate that he is a naive kid, badly influenced by an older brother.  I know he is legally as an adult, but 19 is still very young, especially for a male.

Update - older Bro. has a girlfriend/wife and child - had been arrested for assaulting this woman.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I do too - everything his friends have to say about this boy, indicate that he is a naive kid, badly influenced by an older brother.  I know he is legally as an adult, but 19 is still very young, especially for a male.
> 
> Update - older Bro. has a girlfriend/wife and child - had been arrested for assaulting this woman.



 Naive, but a college sophmore with knowing right from wrong.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hope he surrenders and this ends.



IMO the odds he is going to surrender are just about ZERO! I think it's his plan for the posse of Staties and Feds to gather and for him to take as many as possible with him in a blinding flash and a deafening report. I sincerely hope his plans fail miserably. 

Face it, if taken alive, the taxpayers will have to support him for decades. He isn't worth it.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 19, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> Perhaps this will help you: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/terrorist?s=t



Sure Phydeaux, by this definition anyone who scares me is a terrorist.  The chihuahua who bit my thumb last week is a terrorist (or maybe the problem was she didn't scare me enough, me perversely finding it amusing that she was snapping at me like that crocodile in the Disney cartoon _Peter Pan_?!)

What I meant is that I think of a terrorist as someone who uses terror to make a political, religious or social point.  It's not primarily about themselves or wanting to do something "big" to make themselves feel "big". I see these guys more along the lines of Christopher Dorner- it's about them personally, not about their "people".  Again, I could be completely off the mark.  But they strike me as being no more terrorists than was my little Chihuahua friend.

H


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> TUG is a diverse group - let's be very careful not to point fingers at any particular ethnic group, or this thread will be closed.



No finger pointing here.... radicalized, and Muslim, were his uncle's words, not mine.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Naive, but a college sophmore with knowing right from wrong.



Absolutely - but I have to think that the older brother made this happen.

His aunt, mother, and father are all adamant that he has been framed - maybe someone in the local community believe that too, and is harboring him.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 19, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Sure Phydeaux, by this definition anyone who scares me is a terrorist.  *The chihuahua who bit my thumb last week is a terrorist* (or maybe the problem was she didn't scare me enough, me perversely finding it amusing that she was snapping at me like that crocodile in the Disney cartoon _Peter Pan_?!)
> 
> What I meant is that I think of a terrorist as someone who uses terror to make a political, religious or social point.  It's not primarily about themselves or wanting to do something "big" to make themselves feel "big". I see these guys more along the lines of Christopher Dorner- it's about them personally, not about their "people".  Again, I could be completely off the mark.  But *they strike me as being no more terrorists than was my little Chihuahua friend.*
> 
> H




OK pal, you just stick with that.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope he is taken alive and tried for Capital crimes. But, if he isn't, blowing himself up alone, prematurely and accidentally, would be a close second. As long as no other innocent lives are taken.

JMHO. I could be wrong.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Absolutely - but I have to think that the older brother made this happen.
> 
> His aunt, mother, and father are all adamant that he has been framed - maybe someone in the local community believe that too, and is harboring him.



Some say he has been framed, some say he has nefarious connections. 

Time will tell who is right, and who is wrong.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Report of multiple police gun shots in Watertown. (2 dozen)  Many police cars racing towards shots.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

They are just reporting explosions in Watertown right this minute.

This could be it.


Reports of blood on a boat in Watertown (the Charles River runs there).   www.wcvb.com


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> They are just reporting explosions in Watertown right this minute.
> 
> This could be it.


I pray this will end soon....so many friends in Boston  - thinking of all of you


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Reports of a body found in Watertown in a back yard. Not sure who it is.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Reports of a body found in Watertown in a back yard. Not sure who it is.



Where are you getting your news?  I don't have tv access right now, and neither cnn nor fox are reporting anything online.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

I live here and am watching WCVB Boston live. There is always a time delay from live to online.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

It's on CNN TV too


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I live here and am watching WCVB Boston live. There is always a time delay from live to online.



wow, so this is like eye in the sky reporting!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> wow, so this is like eye in the sky reporting!



  Call me Scoop.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

keep it coming beag!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Ambulance racing toward gun shots.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Ambulance racing toward gun shots.



(not to be outdone by beag...)


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Blood and a body in a boat. Not sure who it is. They are throwing in gas, tear gas (?) right now.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Blood and a body in a boat. Not sure who it is. They are throwing in gas, tear gas (?) right now.



(popping popcorn...not that I want anything bad to be happening or anything...)


----------



## heathpack (Apr 19, 2013)

I am on a sailboat and so appreciate these updates!!!

H


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> wow, so this is like eye in the sky reporting!



  Beagle eye.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Nothing yet. They are throwing gas to see if the body there is dead or alive.


I hope it's not another innocent bystander.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Detectives moving in. Being careful if it is #2 that he does not have a suicide vest on.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Dozens of police officers converging on a house in Watertown w/guns drawn.

They have locked down Watertown again.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Dozens of police officers converging on a house in Watertown w/guns drawn.
> 
> They have locked down Watertown again.



you forgot to say, "back to you, Beagle Eye."


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> you forgot to say, "back to you, Beagle Eye."



:hysterical:


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Detectives moving in. Being careful if it is #2 that he does not have a suicide vest on.



now now, a suicide vest would imply...

no wait, nevermind.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Per CNN, they have the suspect cornered in a building.  They can see him, and they are firing gas in to try to get him to come out, or pass out.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mother of Pearl, I'll drive down there ( 6 miles away) and poke the body !

Nothing yet. Police still converging.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

SWAT Rescue vehicle just pulled up.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> now now, a suicide vest would imply...
> 
> no wait, nevermind.




  Not my words, just reporting. Back to you, Beagle eye.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Per CNN, they have the suspect cornered in a building.  They can see him, and they are firing gas in to try to get him to come out, or pass out.



  Did not get that report on local channel 5, but not saying that it isn't happening.

  Stay tuned.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Per CNN, they have the suspect cornered in a building.  They can see him, and they are firing gas in to try to get him to come out, or pass out.



The report I saw is that they have a suspect down in a boat, in a residential neighborhood driveway, or something like that.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beagle, can't you just drive down there with your laptop and live stream for us?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> The report I saw is that they have a suspect down in a boat, in a residential neighborhood driveway, or something like that.



  That's what I have here. The body language of the police seems less rigid right now.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> The report I saw is that they have a suspect down in a boat, in a residential neighborhood driveway, or something like that.



Could be a boat - they said an "enclosed area" and I wrote "building."


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> Beagle, can't you just drive down there with your laptop and live stream for us?



 I'm on my way !    Wait, you all know how techno challenged I am.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> That's what I have here. The body language of the police seems less rigid right now.



Well, it was CNN after all.  If the news isn't the way THEY want it, they'll just make it up as they go along...  :ignore:


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I'm on my way !    Wait, you all know how techno challenged I am.



you go girl!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Feds have told CNN that the police have engaged a possible suspect and have been told to wait for bomb squad and SWAT team.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

CNN:  The FBI has announced that they interviewed the older Bro. in 2011.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> CNN:  The FBI has announced that they interviewed the older Bro. in 2011.



What did they interview him for?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Feds have told CNN that the police have engaged a possible suspect and have been told to wait for bomb squad and SWAT team.



  Channel 5 New Flash:  Got him ! Not sure what that means. No ambulance sirens.  That was just flashed and not confirmed. We've heard this before, though. The PD looks more relaxed.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> What did they interview him for?



Probably a job...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just heard this, surronded, still alive.

  Got him surrounded. In a boat, still alive. Not sure what shape.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

CNN:  suspect is cornered, but may have some sort of "device."


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Probably a job...



Did you mean that to be a joke?

Just wondering, because , according to CBS, the FBI interviewed him at the request of a "foreign country", because of concern over "extremist ties".

Not that we want to jump to any conclusions about these guys....


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Feds have told CNN that the police have engaged a possible suspect and have been told to wait for bomb squad and SWAT team.



  That's correct and is what I'm seeing here on the local channels.
  Not sure what is next. Police and Feds seem to have stood down some.

  Good reporting there, Ace !


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, Dr. Watson - same back at you!

Per CNN - they have called in a Bearcat Assault Vehicle which can drive right up to the "structure" where he is holed up, with less danger to law enforcement.

Sounds like they really expect that he has a suicide vest on.

Homeland Security - they want him alive so they can get info. from him.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

The boat is not a little row boat, it looks like a family fishing boat and is shrink wrapped. That would explain why the wait.

Feds are confirming the person in the boat is suspect #2. Found him via infra red imaging. They are just waiting it out now.

ETA: Now hearing that they found him via a tip. 

As long as they found him...............


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks, Dr. Watson - same back at you!
> 
> Per CNN - they have called in a Bearcat Assault Vehicle which can drive right up to the "structure" where he is holed up, with less danger to law enforcement.
> 
> Sounds like they really expect that he has a suicide vest on.



  Yep, just saw that, Ace.


  Big 'ol thing the SWAT mobile .

 His brother was, reportedly, "wired".


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Homeland Security - 

FBI interviewed him for possible connection to extremist group.

Older Bro. recently spend 6 mos. in Chechnya - then started linking to extremist messages on his face book page.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Either more gun shots or flash bang thingies now.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

CNN - they have thrown (8) "flash - bangs"  stunning hand grenades - suspect has stopped moving around.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> CNN - they are throwing (8) "flash - bangs"  stunning hand grenades - suspect has stopped moving around.



Yep, they'll scare and deafen him.

Confirming what you reported.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wonder if he's bled out.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

They are getting ready to shoot in tear gas canisters.

They have to be careful because of nearby tanks?  Propane?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> They are getting ready to shoot in tear gas canisters.
> 
> They have to be careful because of nearby tanks?  Propane?



  Mostly underground natural gas or oil heat in Watertown, not too many propane grills out here yet. Never thought of the propane heat thing. I have it down at the Cape as there's no natural gas.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe tanks on the boat?  - Yes, boat fuel tanks per CNN.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe tanks on the boat?  - Yes, boat fuel tanks per CNN.



  The boat is still shrink wrapped and looks like it has an outboard engine, so would that be propane ?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

No - gasoline - boat mix.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> The boat is still shrink wrapped and looks like it has an outboard engine, so would that be propane ?



No - an outboard engine would be gasoline.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> No - gasoline - boat mix.



Thought so, but wasn't sure.

This would make for an interesting insurance report for the home/boat owner !  "Well the Feds tear gassed my boat as a mass murderer was holed up in it and then it blew up."


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Now, they are showing the boat in someone's backyard.

Paramedics are approaching home on foot.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 19, 2013)

There is likely propane on the boat for cooking.  We have a diesel inboard but carry 2 propane tanks to fuel our stove.

H


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Now, they are showing the boat in someone's backyard.
> 
> Paramedics are approaching home on foot.



See that now.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

They are ordering the suspect out with bull horns.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Will tear gas set off propane ?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

I think a direct hit from a projectile could breach the gas tanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2013)

Yahoo News reports police have found the suspect


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Yahoo News reports police have found the suspect



Yes - in a boat in a back yard.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Bob Swift and the late news ! (kidding !)


Passy, we're on the case ! Reporting live from 7 miles away, I remain, Beagle eye.


----------



## l2trade (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Bob Swift and the late news ! (kidding !)
> 
> 
> Passy, we're on the case ! Reporting live from 7 miles away, I remain, Beagle eye.



Thank you! Keep reporting.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2013)

NBC - alive and in custody....injured, asking for medic 8:42 pm


----------



## IngridN (Apr 19, 2013)

Fox just reported that he's in custody

ingrid


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Police car leaving the area with police and residents applauding.

Tweet from Boston police - "Suspect in Custody."


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/breaking-has-the-word-breaking-lost-all-its-meanin,32115/


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

Suspect is being taken for medical treatment.

If his conditions allows it, he will be arraigned tomorrow.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

From Adam Sandler/Happy Gilmore:

*Boston is probably the only major city that if you f%*& with them, they will shut down the whole city...stop everything......and find you.*


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2013)

2 men and one woman that are affiliated with the suspect have been taken into custody.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> 2 men and one woman that are affiliated with the suspect have been taken into custody.



  Yep, down on the south coast, New Bedford. This is not too far from U Mass Dartmouth where suspect #2 attended.


 I heard that he's being taken to Mt. Auburn Hospital. That is good as I don't think any bomb victims are there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Completely and utterly exhausting just to watch all this, can't imagine the sustained strength and fortitude it took for the various police members to restrain themselves so their jobs could be done with the best possible outcome.  They're remarkable.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

It was very personal .


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2013)

Watching the celebration on the teevee, you guys oughtta win a World Series or two to get this cheering thing out of your systems. Seriously, Kudos to the police for finding these perps and getting half of them alive. There will be much more information to glean from this, but this will help a million or so of you sleep tonight.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Watching the celebration o the teevee, you guys oughtta win a World Series or two to get this cheering thing out of your systems. Seriously, Kudos to the police for finding these perps and getting half of them alive. There will be much more information to glean from this, but this will help a million or so of you sleep tonight.
> 
> Jim



  You are so right. This will help us to sleep as it's closure on some of it.
  Sleep has been broken and fitful since Monday.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Now they're talking Mass General Hospital. I don't agree with that, but I am sure they have their reasons.

Oh, Officer Donahoe is at the Mt. Auburn right now.


Interesting.............

Late edit: At Beth Israel in Boston (this is where I had my surgery).


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> You are so right. This will help us to sleep as it's closure on some of it.
> Sleep has been broken and fitful since Monday.



Good work Beagle Eye!  How's the video editing coming?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> Good work Beagle Eye!  How's the video editing coming?



  Video ? What's that ? I still use my Dad's Bell & Howell 16 mm home movie camera. Doesn't everyone ?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


>



Ha.  Hahaha.  I saw another comment ... "So the suspect was apprehended on land, in a boat, in Watertown.  Huh.  Seems fitting."


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2013)

After the news conference, it occurred to me that the boat owner who saw the blood on his boat cover, then pulled back the cover and saw the bloody perp showed either stupidity, or a bushel basket of _cojones_! Hope he gets a reward. I hadn't heard of one offered for tips leading to his capture. Was there one?


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

I think I saw something very late last night about a reward, maybe what's usually in place for any 'FBI's Most Wanted' investigations?  Not sure, there's been such a blizzard of information (and mis-information) but something is vaguely rolling around my brain.  Regardless, I agree - he deserves whatever public recognition he wants and any reward that's due.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Video ? What's that ? I still use my Dad's Bell & Howell 16 mm home movie camera. Doesn't everyone ?



We really need to bring you into the 21st century, or at the least, teach you how to text.  

Eileen is in Florida for the weekend for a friend's wedding.  She just called and sounds better than I've heard her sound since Monday.  Thank goodness.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2013)

He's gonna need a new boat anyway. This one will float like a sieve.


----------



## CarolF (Apr 19, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> What did they interview him for?



According to the British press -
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...nt-have-a-single-American-friend.html#mm_hash

07/28/2009.
Tamerlan Tsarnaev, 22, was arrested for Domestic A&B after assaulting his girlfriend.


----------



## tropical1 (Apr 19, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> We really need to bring you into the 21st century, or at the least, teach you how to text.
> 
> Eileen is in Florida for the weekend for a friend's wedding.  She just called and sounds better than I've heard her sound since Monday.  Thank goodness.



Glad to hear your daughter is feeling a little better. I have been wondering how she was doing.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 19, 2013)

At the top of mind at this moment is extreme respect for all of the LEO's that were on the scene for their dedicated composure and restraint in bringing this *TERRORIST* in to custody _alive_ for questioning. I'm not sure how many among us would have shown this kind of composure. 

But, they did the right thing, as the goons could very well be a portion of a TERRORIST cell. Perhaps not, but we would never know if they took him out in that boat. And that would have been soooo easy to do.

Hats off to Boston LEO's!! 

Tomorrow I will celebrate this victory with the purchase of a beautiful new handgun. Nothing like a brand new Ruger!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Tomorrow I will celebrate by stopping by my local police department to say a heartfelt 'thank you' and maybe bringing them a celebratory cake.  I might even offer to register my pressure cooker with them.  

This latest one made me laugh right out loud:


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 20, 2013)

They should accidentally release him into general population in a Boston prison... "Whoops, he was torn limb from limb before he could make it to trial."


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2013)

The Tech That Helped Take Down Marathon Bombing Suspect Dzhokar Tsarnaev - by Casey Chan and Brian Barrett/ Monster Machines/ Gizmodo.com







Richard


----------



## CarolF (Apr 20, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> After the news conference, it occurred to me that the boat owner who saw the blood on his boat cover, then pulled back the cover and saw the bloody perp showed either stupidity, or a bushel basket of _cojones_! Hope he gets a reward. I hadn't heard of one offered for tips leading to his capture. Was there one?



I thought the same.

All the news reports I read, said that the boy escaped after his brother was shot by the police, and that the householder with the boat found the boy, not the FBI or other agency staff.  

I thought the locals would be celebrating the householders bravery and reprimanding the law enforcement agencies for letting him escape in the first place.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 20, 2013)

CarolF said:


> I thought the same.
> 
> All the news reports I read, said that the boy escaped after his brother was shot by the police, and that the householder with the boat found the boy, not the FBI or other agency staff.
> 
> I thought the locals would be celebrating the householders bravery and reprimanding the law enforcement agencies for letting him escape in the first place.


I thought the police were going door to door and inspecting homes all day friday, didn't they look in yards, outbuildings, and other places someone could hide?  it is absolutely frightening to give clearance. to go outside your home and the guy is hiding in your yard


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> I thought the police were going door to door and inspecting homes all day friday, didn't they look in yards, outbuildings, and other places someone could hide?  it is absolutely frightening to give clearance. to go outside your home and the guy is hiding in your yard



 One could not go to Watertown, Cambridge (work), Waltham, Belmont or Boston. If you were seen walking or driving, you were pulled over and dealt with. No one wanted to make law enforcement's job any harder, so most everyone complied.

From a Watertown resident & journalist:  http://www.wickedlocal.com/watertow...watching-the-Watertown-lockdown#axzz2R10I7nFc

The police did go door to door, but it's a large area with heavily concentrated homes. He was on the move, hiding here and there. Also, the police had searched about 60-70 % of the homes/garages by the time the call came in from Franklin St. home. They were gaining on him. Knowing how Watertown is laid out, I am impressed at how far they got in searching. I am in Watertown 5 times a week.

 Law enforcement did a fantastic job, not perfect, but they laid their lives on the line and got the job done. Not one civilian injured.

Everyone pulled together here in Boston and surrounding neighborhoods.


-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

CarolF said:


> I thought the same.
> 
> All the news reports I read, said that the boy escaped after his brother was shot by the police, and that the householder with the boat found the boy, not the FBI or other agency staff.
> 
> I thought the locals would be celebrating the householders bravery and reprimanding the law enforcement agencies for letting him escape in the first place.





  No, it was the brave actions of law enforcement that put him on the run where he ended up in that back yard. The homeowner did what we were asked to do, be diligent and report anything out of the normal. He was good, a bit innocently fool hardy, but it ended well for him. He deserves thanks, but please do not detract from what brave law enforcement did here. 

  As locals, we know exactly who deserves the bulk of the credit. Those who ran towards bombs and bullets. They lost one of their own and one is still in critical conditon.

  Everyone pulled together here in Boston and surrounding neighborhoods.
-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

We are so proud of our law enforcement and our community for pursuing and catching the two men responsible for these heinous acts. Thank you to all of those men and women for putting their lives on the line to protect the lives of others. 

We can all sleep a bit easier tonight.


----------



## persia (Apr 20, 2013)

Next year I'm going to spend the holiday in Hilton Head....


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

persia said:


> Next year I'm going to spend the holiday in Hilton Head....



  We're going with you. Look for a three bedroom !
  What a week !


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Whew what a week.  I must commend the police, firefighters, volunteers at the race, the newscasters, all of whom kept us aware and on the lookout.  I am very proud of Boston and the surrounding areas.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2013)

CarolF said:


> I thought the same.
> 
> All the news reports I read, said that the boy escaped after his brother was shot by the police, and that the householder with the boat found the boy, not the FBI or other agency staff.
> 
> I thought the locals would be celebrating the householders bravery and reprimanding the law enforcement agencies for letting him escape in the first place.



I can see how that might be the conclusion reached by a disassociated person; in fact there are a number of questions being legitimately raised that will be studied with a fine-tooth comb in order to perfect the response techniques before the _next_ situation.

But as Bostonians, we know that we need to be celebrating ALL the folks who helped to bring a level of sanity and safety back to our lives.  That includes the guy who looked in his boat before the search perimeter was extended to his street *as well as* the thousands of law enforcement personnel.  Believe me, there's enough gratitude to go around.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> We really need to bring you into the 21st century, or at the least, teach you how to text.
> 
> Eileen is in Florida for the weekend for a friend's wedding.  She just called and sounds better than I've heard her sound since Monday.  Thank goodness.



  It's my dyslexia. I don't text, don't tweet, still haven't figured out my Blackberry that I had to get after my, wait for it, flip-phone's battery was no longer made. Don't have an Ipod and miss my transistor radio. Still have my 35mm camera, but it's getting hard to find film. I did get my own new camera for my BD instead of borrowing Doug's.

  Oh, please don't watch me drive standard, here or abroad, especially.


-


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Not to take away from the efforts of the police at all..*

But let's follow this one thru...

His picture has been plastered thousands of times across every news outlet in the country.

We know he is probably IN Watertown, which is on complete lockdown, curfew, whatever you want to call it, no humans allowed outside except law enforcement.

He is covered in blood.  This we know because he left a pool of blood IN the boat, where he was curled up, lifeless.  (this from the guy who found him)

So, are we to believe that, knowing all of the above, he managed to wander from place to place without being seen, even though he was found just 3/8 a mile from where the original shoot out occurred (again, this from the guy who found him.)?

My money is, he was in that boat all along, and was missed.  

It doesn't matter at this point, obviously he was too wounded to move.  Had the curfew not been lifted and the owner not wandered out, he would probably have died in that spot.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2013)

CarolF said:


> I thought the same.
> 
> All the news reports I read, said that the boy escaped after his brother was shot by the police, and that the householder with the boat found the boy, not the FBI or other agency staff.
> 
> I thought the locals would be celebrating the householders bravery and reprimanding the law enforcement agencies for letting him escape in the first place.



Hi Carol - Are you aware of how he escaped?  He was in an SUV, and he ran  over his brother and sped through a police line to escape.  News reports said they shot over 200 rounds at the car, and we now know that he was wounded in that incident.  

What exactly would you "reprimand" the police for?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Armchair quarterbacks.....................












-


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> My money is, he was in that boat all along, and was missed.



I would agree and the reason he wasn't found sooner is because people were told not to go outside. So the only people really able to see or spot the suspect would have been law enforcement. Once you get the general population moving about, the chances of him being seen increase greatly.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

From local CBS:

_WBZ NewsRadio reported that authorities used thermal imaging from a helicopter to confirm the suspect’s whereabouts. The street where Tsarnaev was arrested, fell just outside the 20 block perimeter established for a door-to-door search.* Police said that home was not part of the original search.*_

  If you've ever seen Watertown, you would know what dodging and weaving it took to get to Franklin St. unseen.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Carol - Are you aware of how he escaped?  He was in an SUV, and he ran  over his brother and sped through a police line to escape.  News reports said they shot over 200 rounds at the car, and we now know that he was wounded in that incident.
> 
> What exactly would you "reprimand" the police for?



So where exactly was the SUV left? Did they locate it? How far from where the SUV was recovered (if it was) to where he was located in the boat?


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 20, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> From local CBS:
> 
> _WBZ NewsRadio reported that authorities used thermal imaging from a helicopter to confirm the suspect’s whereabouts. The street where Tsarnaev was arrested, fell just outside the 20 block perimeter established for a door-to-door search.* Police said that home was not part of the original search.*_
> 
> If you've ever seen Watertown, you would know what dodging and weaving it took to get to Franklin St. unseen.



Uh, no.  CBS is completely incorrect.

The homeowner went outside, saw the tether on his boat cut, got his stepstool out and peered in the boat, saw the guy, saw the blood, and called 911.

I heard the entire interview.  

Not that matters now, of course.

I was pointing all this out before because, this kid isn't Rambo, or ahnold.

He was, in the end, a badly injured young man curled up in a ball to die, inside a boat, in the shadows , under a tarp, 3/8 mile from where he was last seen


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> Uh, no.  CBS is completely incorrect.
> 
> The homeowner went outside, saw the tether on his boat cut, got his stepstool out and peered in the boat, saw the guy, saw the blood, and called 911.
> 
> ...



  So, how is the CBS report incorrect ?  The CBS report does not conflict with what you just wrote. They used thermal after the neighbor's report. 
  You know this, how ? [Fox] News ?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...hermal-imaging-helped-catch-bomb-suspect?lite 




-


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2013)

> WBZ NewsRadio reported that authorities used thermal imaging from a helicopter to *confirm* the suspect’s whereabouts.



"Confirm" means to *verify* the homeowners report - not to find him originally.  

I think the homeowner is really lucky he wasn't shot when he looked under the plastic cover - he should have called when he saw the blood, or that the cover had been cut open.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stepson of Man Who Found Suspect in Boat: 'He Didn't Try to be a Hero' - by Eun Kyung Kim / Today News/Today.com

David Henneberry just wanted some fresh air when he and his wife stepped outside their Watertown, Mass., home after an intense day of being locked down. Instead, he got a boatload of shock.

Henneberry noticed the tarp on his 20-foot boat flapping in the wind, an odd sight since the craft had been tightly wrapped up for the winter.

He took a closer look and noticed blood on the tarp and one of its tension straps intentionally cut, said his stepson, Bob Duffy. Then Henneberry made the discovery that broke open the manhunt for the Boston Marathon bombing suspect...


Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> "Confirm" means to *verify* the homeowners report - not to find him originally.
> 
> I think the homeowner is really lucky he wasn't shot when he looked under the tarp - he should have called when he saw the blood.



  Exactly  .


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> But let's follow this one thru...
> 
> His picture has been plastered thousands of times across every news outlet in the country.
> 
> ...



I agree he was probably there for the whole day yesterday, probably made his way there under cover of darkness after he ran over his brother's body when fleeing the scene the night before.

But, he, "was missed?"  I don't get why that would be the natural assumption.  Does it mean to imply that the boat had been overlooked as a possibility during a search during the day?  That the police could have had him if only they'd looked while they were searching that street?  (Thus, that the police didn't search _correctly_?)

Because that to me simply sounds like an attempt to look for something, anything, which can be used to criticize the police.  No other reason.  I don't believe that the details that have been officially released lead to either that assumption or that criticism.

As others have said, during the press conference around 6/7 last night when they announced that the quasi-lockdown was being lifted, they made it clear that the focus remained on Watertown and that the search perimeter there would be continuously expanded, that folks in Watertown were free to leave their homes but should remain vigilant.  It was shortly after that press conference when the guy checked his boat, on a street which hadn't been searched previously.

Are we at the point where we expect our law enforcement members to just KNOW things, to just be able to instantly solve major cases by some sort of whacked osmosis?  Geeeze, cut them a break.  At least give them time to explain their actions in detail before crucifying them.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 20, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> So, how is the CBS report incorrect ?  The CBS report does not conflict with what you just wrote. They used thermal after the neighbor's report.
> You know this, how ? [Fox] News ?


Not sure why you are getting defensive 

Did you hear the interview of the son in law of the homeowner?


I did.  As soon as he saw what he saw, he called 911.  Within minutes the swat team converged on his house. 

They believe the guy was in the area.  An eye witness says there is blood on the side of his boat, and a bloody body inside..swat was already mobilized and in the area.  Homeowner said the house is 3/8 of a mile from original shoot out ...

But they needed to call in a helicopter with infrared sensors???  

But don't take my word for it. Google the interview.

I'd much sooner trust this guy than anything coming out of CBS (unless its the weather , perhaps )


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 20, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree he was probably there for the whole day yesterday, probably made his way there under cover of darkness after he ran over his brother's body when fleeing the scene the night before.
> 
> But, he, "was missed?"  I don't get why that would be the natural assumption.  Does it mean to imply that the boat had been overlooked as a possibility during a search during the day?  That the police could have had him if only they'd looked while they were searching that street?  (Thus, that the police didn't search _correctly_?)
> 
> ...



I did not criticize the police.  Not once.  Please don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> Not sure why you are getting defensive
> 
> Did you hear the interview of the son in law of the homeowner?
> 
> ...



  I heard all the interviews, read them, woke up and went to sleep to them. 

 You forget, I live here, right near Watertown where I shop (Russo's) and travel to work through. I know the area and how its laid out. Taken all the shortcuts  through there.

  Not getting defensive, not sure where that came from. Read whatever you'd like into my posts, but your info seems to be coming directly from [Fox] News.

  Of course they needed thermal imaging......... to prevent another officer's death.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2013)

No Miranda Rights read to Dzhokhar Tsarnaev. I takes 15 seconds to read these. This will be an issue. My opinion is " go by the book" and they should of read them.

People are being asked to include Dzhokhar Tsarnaev in their prayers.

Huffington Post ‏@HuffingtonPost 39m
Prayers pour in for Dzhokhar Tsarnaev after arrest  http://huff.to/17yxYfT 
 View summary   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More

This week while all eyes were on Boston, Congress has overwhelmingly approved changes to the STOCK ACT.

http://nyulocal.com/national/2013/04/15/congress-quietly-repeals-congressional-insider-trading-ban/

While looking at many pictures of the Boston bombing it is apparant that people ditch their items including back packs. There were many pictures of people that started off with back packs or duffel bags that ended up leaving with out them.

There is now a bill thats objective is to ban sales of black powder in the wake of the bombing.
http://www.examiner.com/article/sen...egulating-black-power-wake-of-boston-massacre

There has been a trend for the month of April for events like this recent bombing. Maybe this is why security for the marathon was so tight.
April 26, 1986 – Chernobyl nuclear disaster
April 19, 1993 – Waco conflict
April 19, 1995 – Oklahoma City Bombing
April 20, 1999 – Columbine High School Shootings
April 16, 2007 – Virginia Tech Shootings
April 20, 2010 – BP’s Gulf of Mexico Oil Spill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2013)

Officials: 'Dedicated Officer' Gunned Down by Boston Marathon Suspects at MIT - by Elizabeth Chuck and Miranda Leitsinger/ NBC News/ USNews

...In a tragic coincidence, Collier and Donahue (another officer wounded in the subsequent Watertown shootout) were "actually really good friends” who graduated from the same 26-member police academy class together three years ago, according to Milton, Mass., police officer Michael Delaney, who went to the academy with them.

"It's bizarre," Delaney said. "To take two of them out of there, it's a decent percentage." 


Richard


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 20, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I heard all the interviews, read them, woke up and went to sleep to them.
> 
> You forget, I live here, right near Watertown where I shop (Russo's) and travel to work through. I know the area and how its laid out. Taken all the shortcuts  through there.
> 
> ...



My info came directly from the homeowners account.  His son in law was chosen to be their spokesperson.  The words came directly from his mouth, as he was speaking them, live.

Why do you keep bringing up Fox News?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> My info came directly from the homeowners account.  His son in law was chosen to be their spokesperson.  The words came directly from his mouth, as he was speaking them, live.
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up Fox News?



 Again, I'm going to say that yes, I heard the interview many times over. Yes, I know what was said. 

 Try addressing the thermal imaging point. Focus. Re: _Uh, no. CBS is completely incorrect._


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 20, 2013)

Beagle, I understand you are upset.  I would be too.  I cannot imagine what this must've been like for you, and the residents of Watertown .

Saying the guy may have been there all along is not negating the police's efforts.  It's obvious he knew he didn't have a prayer's chance of getting out of that town uncaught.  

God forbid something like this ever happened in MY town, I'd consider myself lucky to have that kind of protection.

That's how I will end my contribution to this discussion.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> Beagle, I understand you are upset.  I would be too.  I cannot imagine what this must've been like for you, and the residents of Watertown .
> 
> Saying the guy may have been there all along is not negating the police's efforts.  It's obvious he knew he didn't have a prayer's chance of getting out of that town uncaught.
> 
> ...



  That's funny. I am not upset, merely amused that you speak in such absolutes. I do not live in Watertown, but Weston.

ETA: It is somewhat irksome to get you to respond to something directly, though. This leads a dialogue nowhere.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 20, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> That's funny. I am not upset, merely amused that you speak in such absolutes. I do not live in Watertown, but Weston, either.
> 
> ETA: It is somewhat irksome to get you to respond to something directly, though. This leads a dialogue nowhere.



Beagle, apparently I was typing as you were typing, so I did not see your comment.

What I took away from the CBS report when I read it last night was the implication that that was how the guy was FOUND.  And, as we all know, was completely incorrect, thus my reply.

I still think cbs's wording is open to interpretation, but whatever.

And I do know what you mean about being irked at someone's lack of reply, I did ask atleast twice why you keep bringing up Fox News.  I never mentioned them once.  

You and I got along just fine last night.

Not sure what changed in the light of day...?

At any rate, I'm supposed to be going to the grocery store.  Better run!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2013)

How and Where the Manhunt for the Boston Marathon Bombing Suspects is Unfolding - by Ritchie King and David Yanofsky/ Map/ Quartz/ qz.com

This map and timeline of the manhunt for the Boston Marathon bombing suspects is based on corroborated reports from the New York Times, Boston Globe, and other reliable sources. 

I decided to post this for those unfamiliar with the Boston area.


Richard


----------



## Tia (Apr 20, 2013)

Was watching a news report this am that said the home owner noticed a ladder by the boat that wasn't there before with blood on the outside so called police... anyway it's interesting how this differs from the above. Guess they make it up as they go...


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2013)

laurac260 said:


> Not sure why you are getting defensive
> 
> Did you hear the interview of the son in law of the homeowner?
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, the state police and other helicopters have been flying over the Greater Boston metro area all week long, and the heat/thermal-imaging systems on them are pretty standard.  Not sure what or if anything is being implied, but it was a simple matter for that helicopter's equipment to be directed to that exact spot because it had already been pressed into service quite some time prior.  I can't begin to guess why anybody would question why it was pressed into service, anyway, considering it probably also has equipment that may be able to detect explosives as well.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2013)

easyrider said:


> .. There has been a trend for the month of April for events like this recent bombing. *Maybe this is why security for the marathon was so tight.*
> April 26, 1986 – Chernobyl nuclear disaster
> April 19, 1993 – Waco conflict
> April 19, 1995 – Oklahoma City Bombing
> ...



No tighter than it's been in recent years.  The Boston Marathon is an international large-scale event that invites the premier elite runners along with 22,000+ other official runners and untold numbers of unofficial runners, crazies and hundreds of thousands of spectators along the 26.2 mile route; it's always had tight security.  Of course, like everything else it's been tighter still since 9/11, but it really doesn't appear that security was out of the ordinary this year.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I'm much too invested here to participate much longer in this thread.  At this point I'm not even sure that I'm interpreting what's being posted correctly.  But I get the feeling that we're at least edging toward the line that's going to offend a whole lot of people who are as invested as me, the line that if crossed will devolve quickly to contentious criticisms of our involved law enforcement agencies and contentious debate about conspiracy theories.

Please, let's not do this.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 20, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> For what it's worth, the state police and other helicopters have been flying over the Greater Boston metro area all week long, and the heat/thermal-imaging systems on them are pretty standard.  Not sure what or if anything is being implied, but it was a simple matter for that helicopter's equipment to be directed to that exact spot because it had already been pressed into service quite some time prior.  I can't begin to guess why anybody would question why it was pressed into service, anyway, considering it probably also has equipment that may be able to detect explosives as well.



Fair enough, Sue.


----------



## Elan (Apr 20, 2013)

I never heard -- was the FLIR equipped helicopter present Thursday evening at the scene of the shootout?


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2013)

Elan said:


> I never heard -- was the FLIR equipped helicopter present Thursday evening at the scene of the shootout?



Yes, in fact a few helicopters were directing their hi-powered search lights on the scene at various times to aid the efforts.


----------



## l2trade (Apr 20, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> For what it's worth, the state police and other helicopters have been flying over the Greater Boston metro area all week long, and the heat/thermal-imaging systems on them are pretty standard.  Not sure what or if anything is being implied, but it was a simple matter for that helicopter's equipment to be directed to that exact spot because it had already been pressed into service quite some time prior.  I can't begin to guess why anybody would question why it was pressed into service, anyway, considering it probably also has equipment that may be able to detect explosives as well.



I am not an expert, but I thought the heat/thermal imaging systems work much better at finding people when the sun goes down.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2013)

l2trade said:


> I am not an expert, but I thought the heat/thermal imaging systems work much better at finding people when the sun goes down.



I dunno.  Now that you mention it, maybe it means something that the sun set between when the boat owner reported what he found and when the suspect was captured?  While they were showing live scenes on the local news coverage they were speculating that law enforcement had the boat surrounded from a perimeter and were waiting for confirmation of whether there were explosives or not from one of those bomb robot things and other means.  Other speculation, during scenes showing one family being carried by police, was that they were waiting until all civilians were similarly removed from adjacent properties.  Still more speculation was that they were engaged in another gunfight when several shots were heard off-camera, but after the fact that was explained as "flashbang" devices that were used to disorient the suspect.

Sounds like you could be on to something.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I think I'm much too invested here to participate much longer in this thread.  At this point I'm not even sure that I'm interpreting what's being posted correctly.  But I get the feeling that we're at least edging toward the line that's going to offend a whole lot of people who are as invested as me, the line that if crossed will devolve quickly to contentious criticisms of our involved law enforcement agencies and contentious debate about conspiracy theories.
> 
> Please, let's not do this.



  Agree wholeheartedly.

  Cannot give enough thanks to law enforcement for the takedowns and protection of local and global citizens. These were unchartered waters, never ventured into before in history, not even with the Oklahoma City bombings. Done perfectly? Not sure. No one has all the data on why LE did/did not do things, but there's info there that only they are privy to. 

   Living in a one-over-from neighboring town, I slept with one eye open and all lights on with my entrances blocked the night before last. My home was in the helicopter path as well . It was a real and not made-for-TV threat for me, truly. I am sitting here jubilant with relief watching our Sox play after a cathartic opening.

  I am edging towards the line of saying something that needs to be said, but will refrain.

    Sue, I am signing off and will let the LE experts do their quarterbacking.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I think I'm much too invested here to participate much longer in this thread.  At this point I'm not even sure that I'm interpreting what's being posted correctly.  But I get the feeling that we're at least edging toward the line that's going to offend a whole lot of people who are as invested as me, the line that if crossed will devolve quickly to contentious criticisms of our involved law enforcement agencies and contentious debate about conspiracy theories.
> 
> Please, let's not do this.



Just so I know could you give me an ideal of what is considered conspiracy theory and what is newsworthy. I really dont know.  Maybe its every thing I post. 

On the other forums I visit there are many discussions of what people actually think verus what is reported. Is that type of discussion considered conspiracy ? I really haven't told any one here what I really think.  and plan to keep it that way.

When professionals forget or are ordered not to give a suspect their rights by law it does make people speculate and come up with their own ideas. 

I can say that this bombing is a game changer for all other public events and will be used to promote security measures which may seem unconstitutional but very necessary. 

Also, anything this young man did in the past will be used to promote his innocence or an agenda. If he was depressed or had any mental problem like bi polar or aspergers he may end up in a mental institution instead of being given the death penalty. There is all ready talk that he was a habitual pot smoker and this might be the cause of his mental problems.

Monday there will be plenty of new info. Glen Beck is saying he has info that will blow the top off the investigation. Im sure Rush Limbaugh will be adding fuel to all of this news as well. To me, these are some what conspiratorial but some times even these guys have a valid point.

It was interesting and some what entertaining to catch up with this thread this morning. I was grinning when reading the reports from beagle eye, denise and all that participated in the trending news. 

Bill


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Perhaps we should focus on the fact that these guys were identified by photo within 3 days of the bombing and they were dead or captured a few hours after the 4 day mark.  I think that is extraordinary.


----------



## geoand (Apr 20, 2013)

thermal imaging was needed to show where he was within the boat.  His position would be important to know if LEOs needed to do a take down.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PODZaaMTwfg

Glen Beck is going to release info that may be really hard for anyone to challenge. 

T ‏@RT_com 19 Apr
PHOTO: The moment of #Dzhokhar #Tsarnaev's arrest caught on camera http://on.rt.com/9ay7qr  pic.twitter.com/h7n1epq3pn
 Retweeted 1608 times
 Collapse   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More

RT ‏@RT_com 6h
PHOTO: Infrared image released by police show #Dzhokhar #Tsarnaev hiding in a boat http://on.rt.com/hu3yye  pic.twitter.com/RtIAD1AtPW
 View photo   Reply  Retweet  Favorite


----------



## CarolF (Apr 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> What exactly would you "reprimand" the police for?



A tactical error that allowed a dangerous suspect to escape and place the community at risk.  There appeared to be a lot of professionals involved in the capture of 2 suspects.  However, I wasn't there, I don't know the circumstances  and the locals seems genuinely pleased with the outcome - that is what counts and the most important thing.  My apologies to those who were offended by my question.

Once again, my condolences to the Boston community for your losses.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2013)

What was the tactical error - this is the first I've heard of it?


----------



## CarolF (Apr 21, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> What was the tactical error - this is the first I've heard of it?


It was an assumption based on outcome.

*****

There will be a moment of silence at the start of the London marathon to remember those killed and wounded in Boston.  I also heard that Scotland Yard will boost its police presence by 40% - such a shame that there is even a need for heightened security at our sporting events.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 21, 2013)

The Crazy Accurate Thermal Images That Saw Dzokhar Tsarnaev Through a Boat Tarp - by Brian Barrett/ Gizmodo.com







Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2013)

CNN is saying that the suspect was shot in the neck and is on a respirator, unable to speak, and in serious condition.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 21, 2013)

falmouth3 said:


> Perhaps we should focus on the fact that these guys were identified by photo within 3 days of the bombing and they were dead or captured a few hours after the 4 day mark.  I think that is extraordinary.



I agree

for what it is worth, a woman here in florida with a granddaughter attending same college claims he was partying Monday night.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> I agree
> 
> for what it is worth, a woman here in florida with a granddaughter attending same college claims he was partying Monday night.



They said on the news that he was sleeping in his dorm, attending class, working out in the gym, and attended a dorm party after the bombing - per the university.  At this school you have to use a key card to enter buildings, so they were able to track his movements after the fact.

Here is another weird thing - at first they said that he backed over his brother with the SUV in making his getaway (like it was an accident) but now they chief of police is saying that the police were handcuffing his brother, and the suspect aimed the car directly for them.  The police jumped aside, and he ran over his brother and drug him 20 yards with the SUV.  That is hard to understand.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 21, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> CNN is saying that the suspect was shot in the neck and is on a respirator, unable to speak, and in serious condition.



On the local news this morning they said that they think he put a gun in his mouth to kill himself and instead of going into his brain, he got his tongue and neck.  I can't imagine how that could have happened but in any case, he is not able to speak.


----------



## Tia (Apr 21, 2013)

falmouth3 said:


> On the local news this morning they said that they think he put a gun in his mouth to kill himself and instead of going into his brain, he got his tongue and neck.  I can't imagine how that could have happened but in any case, he is not able to speak.




Have heard of botched suicides attempts before if this is what happened. We  can't make sense of this as we are not brainwashed


----------



## BevL (Apr 21, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> They said on the news that he was sleeping in his dorm, attending class, working out in the gym, and attended a dorm party after the bombing - per the university.  At this school you have to use a key card to enter buildings, so they were able to track his movements after the fact.
> 
> Here is another weird thing - at first they said that he backed over his brother with the SUV in making his getaway (like it was an accident) but now they chief of police is saying that the police were handcuffing his brother, and the suspect aimed the car directly for them.  The police jumped aside, and he ran over his brother and drug him 20 yards with the SUV.  That is hard to understand.



I haven't seen all this stuff but I had heard/read that his brother had an IED device on his body.  Perhaps it was a last ditch attempt to detonate it?  Horrible to think about but it sprang to my mind.

Greg and I were saying it's like some sort of weird action movie - car chase, gunfire, terrorists.  It's almost surreal.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 21, 2013)

falmouth3 said:


> On the local news this morning they said that they think he put a gun in his mouth to kill himself and instead of going into his brain, he got his tongue and neck.  I can't imagine how that could have happened but in any case, he is not able to speak.



LA Times story this morning is quoting sources that despite the neck injury he was swearing profusely in the ambulance.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/boston-bombers-fbi-hunting-12-strong-1844844

These young men didn't act alone. It will come out this week that they acted with Al Qaeda terrorist cells. 

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.018e1625845b5f1688282300d99320f1.4d1

Chechen rebels are blaming Russia and say they have no ties to the bombing.

The White House deported Abdul Rahman Ali Al-Harbi immediately after the bombings. Why wasn't he questioned ? He was in the area of the bombings and had links to Al Quida.
http://www.theglobaldispatch.com/ab...errorists-in-family5-more-are-in-gitmo-47371/

This entire dealio is starting to look like Eric Holders " Fast and Furious" where we sold guns to Mexican drug cartels. I think its a false flag event because of all the things that happened.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 21, 2013)

RX8 said:


> LA Times story this morning is quoting sources that despite the neck injury he was swearing profusely in the ambulance.



It appears that the LA Times is the source of this story.  The only other references that say he was swearing all source LA Times.  Wonder where they got that info since it appears to be erroneous.


----------



## persia (Apr 21, 2013)

Life pretty much went on as normal in Newton Highlands, about six miles from the Watertown area affected.  Went to McDonalds on Friday, it was packed.  So were Marshalls and the rest of the stores that were open.  It was good to know where the trouble was so you could avoid it.  The fear I had was while most of Newton's cops were in Watertown local crime sprees would break out.  Fortunately that didn't happen.  But huge areas were left pretty much without cops.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2013)

*So, you want to help?*

Click on one fund Boston. Those people will need help for a long time. Here's a secure link: https://secure.onefundboston.org/page/-/donate4.html.

Thank You.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 27, 2013)

Carjack Victim Recounts his Harrowing Night - by Eric Moskowitz/ Metro/ The Boston Globe.com

If you need to click on 'collapse' to get rid of the ad asking you to subscribe to The Boston Globe.

What luck for them to have pulled into a gas station that was 'cash only'.

If you're interested also see: The Tsarnaevs and the Carjacking - by Nicholas Thompson/ Daily Comment/ The New Yorker.com

Richard


----------



## LisaH (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow. What a story! His quick wit seemed to save him.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 27, 2013)

Exclusive: Imam of Mosque Visited by Bombing Suspect Speaks to TIME - by Simon Shuster/ Makhachkala, Russia/ World/ Time.com

"The old imam cringes at the sound of that name—Tamerlan Tsarnaev—furrowing his brow into a bed of creases as he sighs and looks away. There is about half an hour left until the next call to Friday prayers, and he is seated in the third-floor office of his mosque in the city of Makhachkala in southern Russia. At last he indulges the question: “None of our men, not a single person, has ever known him or ever seen him..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 3, 2013)

*How Mercedes-Benz's mBrace Helped Catch the Marathon Bombers*

Mercedes-Benz Stolen Car Tracking Works, Just Ask the Boston Marathon Bombers - by Bill Howard/ Electronics/ ExtremeTech.com


Wow! Amazing technology and fortuitous circumstances for law enforcement and the public.


Richard


----------



## CSB (May 4, 2013)

Toronto Marathon is today - honouring Boston in our own way.

http://globalnews.ca/news/530183/toronto-marathon-to-mark-boston-attacks/


----------



## susieq (May 4, 2013)

What a nice tribute ~ Thank You!!


----------



## fillde (May 4, 2013)

*Boston terrorist attack.*

The title of this thread is Boston Marathon explosions. That's like saying World Trade Center airplane crash's.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 4, 2013)

fillde said:


> The title of this thread is Boston Marathon explosions. That's like saying World Trade Center airplane crash's.



The thread was started only minutes after the explosions when none of us had any idea what was going on, and its title was phrased as a question. It's been edited at least once already, pretty sure we all understand the situation now without further editing necessary.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 4, 2013)

What happened to that recent obnoxious, distasteful and unsubstantiated post ?


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> What happened to that recent obnoxious and distasteful post ?



Deleted at the request of the poster.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 4, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Deleted at the request of the poster.



  Good.

  Thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2013)

Leafs played a good game last night, B's didn't.  But we're still #BostonStrong.


----------



## susieq (May 5, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Leafs played a good game last night, B's didn't.  But we're still #BostonStrong.




NICE PICS!!!


----------



## CSB (May 5, 2013)

As much as I love you guys in Boston, still hoping that the Leafs move on to the next round.

Great game last night for Toronto. Boston is such a strong team and Toronto has had struggles this season with clearing the puck out of our own end. I think that is the key to the series for us. Watch our young player Kadri. Such a good play-maker.

Good luck in the series. Hope no-one is hurt and both teams play their best.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 12, 2013)

US: Russia Withheld 'Crucia'l Intel Evidence About Suspected Boston Bomb Suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev - by Agnes France Presse/ Law & Order/ Business Insider.com


Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 13, 2013)

CSB said:


> As much as I love you guys in Boston, still hoping that the Leafs move on to the next round.
> 
> Great game last night for Toronto. Boston is such a strong team and Toronto has had struggles this season with clearing the puck out of our own end. I think that is the key to the series for us. Watch our young player Kadri. Such a good play-maker.
> 
> Good luck in the series. Hope no-one is hurt and both teams play their best.



  Who knew ?  My heart is still racing ! Well played by both teams !


----------



## susieq (May 14, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Who knew ?  My heart is still racing ! Well played by both teams !




​


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 19, 2013)

Tsarnaev Note Allegedly Explains Motive for Bombing - by Kevin Johnson/ USA Today.com


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 22, 2013)

Florida Man Shot by FBI Was About to Sign Boston Murder Confessions: Officials - by  MICHELE McPHEE, JAMES GORDON MEEK, PIERRE THOMAS and JOSH MARGOLIN /ABC News /News.Yahoo.com

The man shot dead by an FBI agent in Orlando, Florida early today was "about to sign a statement" admitting to a role, along with Boston Marathon bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev, in an unsolved triple murder in Massachusetts in 2011, two people with direct knowledge of the case told ABC News. 


Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 25, 2013)

Hundreds finally finish the marathon:

http://www.nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/51999060/ns/sports-other_sports/


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 30, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/u-seek-death-penalty-accused-marathon-bomber-tsarnaev-192640895.html


*U.S. to seek death penalty for accused Boston Marathon bomber*

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...enalty-against-accused-boston-bomber-tsarnaev



Governor Deval Patrick (State of the State Speech 2014) : . _"The best we can do is remind each other that we are a stronger Commonwealth than ever, and that nothing can break that spirit.”_



-


----------



## susieq (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't understand *WHY *there's even a question............among other things, *THEY KILLED A COP*!


----------



## susieq (Jan 30, 2014)

*WooHoo...............* 


Boston Marathon suspect to face death penalty.................


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't consider that a cause for celebration. This is the time to go with "the better angels of our nature."

Applauding death makes us no better than those who indiscriminately dealt it.


----------



## persia (Jan 31, 2014)

[Death penalty editorial deleted]


----------

